# Eneloops: what charger do I need? (info and discussion thead)



## ChibiM (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a fairly common question asked on CPF

Let`s make this thread a *help and guide line* for (new) users to see what charger fits eneloops.

*Not sure if your charger works well for eneloops?
Please Ask your "eneloop" Charger Questions here, as well as giving your suggestions/reviews. *

Please NOTE:
Panasonic recommends to use their own Panasonic eneloop chargers for all eneloop batteries.


*Other recommended chargers for eneloop:*



Maha MH C9000 analyzer (review) (discussion thread) $50 +/-
SkyRC NC2500 bluetooth analyzer (review) (discussion thread) $80 +/-
SkyRC MC3000 (not yet available, see discussion thread) price: 100+?
Opus BT C3100/3400 analyzer also for LiIon (review) $40 +/-
Technoline/Voltcraft/Lacrosse BC700 BC900 BC1000 $35+


Basically its best to stay away from Timer-Based chargers!
Timer based chargers will charge the batteries for a certain amount of time, without being "smart" enough to see if the battery is full. This can result in Over-Charger which hurts the quality of the batteries. 

Basically the recommended chargers are "Smart" chargers!
Smart chargers can detect whether a cell is full. 


Below an overview of the Panasonic chargers, old and new. The new chargers are marked with the *BQ* code.




*BQ-CC11**BQ-CC16**BQ-CC17**BQ-CC21**BG-CC22**BQ-CC23**BQ-CC24**BQ-CC25**MQH03**Battery fitment**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**2 cells**2 cells**4+2*1​**4 cells*AAA1-41-41-41-41-41-21-21-41-4AA1-41-41-41-41-41-21-21-41-4C-------1-4-D-------1-4-9V*1​-------1-2-*Smart charge*SmartSmartSmartSmartSmartSmart-(timer)-Smart*Charge time*Fast charge*2​ 1-2 AA or AAA2 hours2 hours-2 hours4 hours4 hours*36 hours1 hournormal charge4 hours4 hours5-8 hours4 hours8 hours8 hours7 hours6 hours2 hoursZero Power consumption *​*4​*yes?? - - - - -?Voltage100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240, 12v DCAvailable in:JapanJapanJapanJapanJapanJapanPlus:US plugUS plugUS plugUS plugUS plugUS plug


If you are looking for info on an eneloop charger .. check out the link for all eneloop chargers produced by Sanyo and Panasonic?

*1 BQ-C25 is a multi battery charger, and can charge 9V batteries, 2 in total.

*2 Fast charging can only be done with 2 cells. and not with 4 at the same time.
*3 the BQ-CC24 is a timer based charger especially for eneloop Lite, therefore its not recommended to use with standard eneloops.
*4 zero power consumption is that the charger will use less than 0.005 watt when not in use, according to IEC62301 it qualifies for Zero Power Consumption. 
PDF info link


----------



## ChibiM (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

If anybody has a list of the currently available Panasonic Eneloop chargers overseas, feel free to post it here...
even the older Sanyo chargers, as long as you can provide some important info, like charge currents/single or multi cell charger/pair charging necessary?/


----------



## Grijon (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Great idea and very cool, ChibiM; thank you, you're awesome!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Good idea! I add the BQ-CC17 charger (available now with Costco bundles), and the Sanyo MQH03 charger (included with bundles years ago, and is the fastest charger of the bunch).




*BQ-CC11**BQ-CC17**BQ-CC21**BG-CC22**BQ-CC23**BQ-CC24**BQ-CC25**MQH03**Battery fitment**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**2 cells**2 cells**4+2*1​**4 cells*AAA1-41-41-41-41-21-21-41-4AA1-41-41-41-41-21-21-41-4C------1-4-D------1-4-9V*1​------1-2-*Smart charge*SmartSmartSmartSmartSmart-(timer)-Smart*Charge time*Fast charge*2​ 1-2 AA or AAA2 hours-2 hours4 hours4 hours*36 hours1 hournormal charge4 hours5-8 hours4 hours8 hours8 hours7 hours6 hours2 hoursZero Power consumption *​*4​*yes? - - - - -?Voltage100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240, 12v DC


*1 BQ-C25 is a multi battery charger, and can charge 9V batteries, 2 in total.

*2 Fast charging can only be done with 2 cells. and not with 4 at the same time.
*3 the BQ-CC24 is a timer based charger especially for eneloop Lite, therefore its not recommended to use with standard eneloops.
*4 zero power consumption is that the charger will use less than 0.005 watt when not in use, according to IEC62301 it qualifies for Zero Power Consumption. 
PDF info link


----------



## Phlogiston (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

I can add the BQ-CC16, as presently sold in the EU. 




*BQ-CC11**BQ-CC16**BQ-CC17**BQ-CC21**BG-CC22**BQ-CC23**BQ-CC24**BQ-CC25**MQH03**Battery fitment**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**2 cells**2 cells**4+2*1​**4 cells*AAA1-41-41-41-41-41-21-21-41-4AA1-41-41-41-41-41-21-21-41-4C-------1-4-D-------1-4-9V*1​-------1-2-*Smart charge*SmartSmartSmartSmartSmartSmart-(timer)-Smart*Charge time*Fast charge*2​ 1-2 AA or AAA2 hours2 hours-2 hours4 hours4 hours*36 hours1 hournormal charge4 hours4 hours5-8 hours4 hours8 hours8 hours7 hours6 hours2 hoursZero Power consumption *​*4​*yes?? - - - - -?Voltage100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240, 12v DC


*1 BQ-CC25 is a multi battery charger, and can charge 9V batteries, 2 in total.

*2 Fast charging can only be done with 2 cells. and not with 4 at the same time.
*3 the BQ-CC24 is a timer based charger especially for eneloop Lite, therefore its not recommended to use with standard eneloops.
*4 zero power consumption is that the charger will use less than 0.005 watt when not in use, according to IEC62301 it qualifies for Zero Power Consumption. 
PDF info link


----------



## IsaacL (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

I was just looking for this info today. Thanks ChibiM! 

According to their website, Panasonic's USA chargers are the BQ-CC16, BQ-CC17, and BQ-CC18. From what I can tell, the BQ-CC16 is the only smart charger of the three.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



IsaacL said:


> I was just looking for this info today. Thanks ChibiM!
> 
> According to their website, Panasonic's USA chargers are the BQ-CC16, BQ-CC17, and BQ-CC18. From what I can tell, the BQ-CC16 is the only smart charger of the three.



No, the BQ-CC17 is definitely a smart charger as well. I don't know what algorithm it uses to terminate, but it does so reliably and does it for individual cells in all 4 slots. It's just slow: 300mA for AA and 150mA for AAA.

I personally like the MQH03, because it charges so much faster (and is also single-channel). But the BQ-CC17 is a good charger too, if you don't mind waiting. Having 4 separate LEDs to indicate charge is a nice feature. (The MQH03 lacks this.)


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Eneloop and similar type can be charged in any charger that you can simply buy in any decent supermarket nothing special is needed.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



mcnair55 said:


> Eneloop and similar type can be charged in any charger that you can simply buy in any decent supermarket nothing special is needed.



Based on Eneloop trickle-charge testing posted a few years ago, I disagree. It appears that trickle-charging and overcharging is extremely destructive to Eneloops. So, if you want your batteries to last, you absolutely must get a smart charger, and preferably one that doesn't trickle-charge after completion (or alternatively, remove the batteries soon after charging finishes).


----------



## kreisl (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

i once wrote with PDF screenshots uploaded to imageshack:

"it is very instructional to compare the current Eneloop charger (www.eneloop.info, Sept 2012) models. Charging speeds are given in the PDF/PDFs:
see pic below, the old charger *MDR02* suggests
AA: 550mA/cell => 230min.
AAA: 380mA/cell => 135min.
_( image deleted by imageshack )_

See pic below, the USB charger *NC-MDU01* suggests:
AA: 850mA/cell => 140min.
AA: 450mA/cell => 280min.
AAA: 850mA/cell => 60min.
AAA: 450mA/cell => 120min.
_( image deleted by imageshack )_

see pic below, the charger *MQN04* suggests:
AA: 250mA/cell => 10h.
AAA: 120mA/cell => 8h.
_( image deleted by imageshack )_

see pic below, the charger *NC-MQN09W* suggests:
AA: 300mA/cell => 7.5h.
AAA: 150mA/cell => 6h.
_( image deleted by imageshack )_

and finally, see pic below, the charger *NC-MQR06W* suggests:
AA: 1680mA/cell => 75mins.
AA: 1120mA/cell => 110mins.
AA: 560mA/cell => 220mins.
AAA: 840mA/cell => 65mins.
AAA: 560mA/cell => 100mins.
AAA: 280mA/cell => 200mins.
_( image deleted by imageshack )_

see pic below, the official specs for *Eneloop AA* suggest:
AA: 1C == 2000mA/cell => 1.1h.
AA: 0.1C == 200mA/cell => 16h.
_( image deleted by imageshack )_

see pic below, the official specs for *Eneloop AAA* suggest:
AAA: 1C == 800mA/cell => 1.1h.
AAA: 0.1C == 80mA/cell => 16h.

If we collect the above 10 data points for AA and for AAA respectively and visualize them in a graph, then by visual inspection we can tell that the points are consistent (they both form a smooth curve with no outliers):
AA: relationship between _input amperage/cell (mAh) vs. charge time (mins.)_
AAA: relationship between _input amperage/cell (mAh) vs. charge time (mins.)_

It also means that we could choose any input amperage-per-cell from the blue curve, i.e. an amperage which lies between 0.1C (the "Break-In") and 1C (the "Fast Charge"):_
( image deleted by imageshack )_
"

Maybe Panasonic simply renamed the Sanyo chargers. One could possibly find more info on them on the google.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Based on Eneloop trickle-charge testing posted a few years ago, I disagree. It appears that trickle-charging and overcharging is extremely destructive to Eneloops. So, if you want your batteries to last, you absolutely must get a smart charger, and preferably one that doesn't trickle-charge after completion (or alternatively, remove the batteries soon after charging finishes).



My Tesco bought charger is as old as my Eneloop types bought over 8 years ago,all still working fine and no issues.My charger does not trickle charge anyway and charges one cell at a time if needed and AA/AAA and can be mixed.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



mcnair55 said:


> My Tesco bought charger is as old as my Eneloop types bought over 8 years ago,all still working fine and no issues.My charger does not trickle charge anyway and charges one cell at a time if needed and AA/AAA and can be mixed.



Old chargers are just as good as new chargers, as long as they terminate when the battery is full. I have an old Kodak 4xAA charger bought back in 2000 that I still use. It cost plenty, but compact smart chargers were expensive back then. Nowadays, a $20 charger probably does a better job. But it works, so I'm not going to throw it out.


----------



## Phlogiston (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Just remembered that there's a thread here on CPF about the Panasonic BQ-CC14 USB charger, which is supposed to be an equivalent to the NC-MDU01. I can't tell you any more about it, though, because I don't own one myself.


----------



## gallon (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Based on Eneloop trickle-charge testing posted a few years ago, I disagree. It appears that trickle-charging and overcharging is extremely destructive to Eneloops. So, if you want your batteries to last, you absolutely must get a smart charger, and preferably one that doesn't trickle-charge after completion (or alternatively, remove the batteries soon after charging finishes).



Cosign. Eneloops are constructed with very sensitive chemistry. That chemistry, and battery life, are compromised when we start forcing charge through them.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



gallon said:


> Cosign. Eneloops are constructed with very sensitive chemistry. That chemistry, and battery life, are compromised when we start forcing charge through them.



Please explain who and what is force charging through them as you have lost me,I have not a clue what you are on about.


----------



## gallon (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Really mcnair? In a thread about charging eneloops you don't have a clue about what is forcing charge through the batteries?


----------



## IsaacL (Jan 11, 2015)

@Mcnair55

All the explanations given thus far are great. There are handful of important differences between Eneloops and legacy NiMH or even NiCd cells. But setting that aside, much more goes into charging modern LSD NiMH and Li-Ion cells than just running power through them. I recommend reading HKJ's informative and thorough reviews of some currently available chargers if you want to know why all chargers aren't created equal. 

@Walkintothelight, right on! I think one reason why the price has come down is because of the emergence of LSD and the elimination of memory effect.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 11, 2015)

gallon said:


> Really mcnair? In a thread about charging eneloops you don't have a clue about what is forcing charge through the batteries?




No Mr Gallon I have not a clue about force charging,must admit when following instructions I have never come across it.If I put an Anorak on would that help?



IsaacL said:


> @Mcnair55
> 
> All the explanation given thus far are great. There are handful of important differences between Eneloops and legacy NiMH or even NiCd cells. But setting that aside, much more goes into charging modern LSD NiMH and Li-Ion cells than just running power through them. I recommend reading HKJ's informative and thorough reviews of some currently available chargers if you want to know why all chargers aren't created equal.
> 
> @Walkintothelight, right on! I think one reason why the price has come down is because of the emergence of LSD and the elimination of memory effect.




It makes no odds to me I just follow the instructions I had with my supermarket charger.My charger has 4 separate slots and can charge 1 cell at a time and either AA/AAA or both at the same time and has an LCD window telling me when they are boiled up ready.I keep an eye open as this supermarket does deals on a charger and 4 own label Eneloop types as an offer.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



gallon said:


> Really mcnair? In a thread about charging eneloops you don't have a clue about what is forcing charge through the batteries?



Clearly, he's been drinking too much. Maybe he'll make more sense in the morning.


----------



## gallon (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Clearly, he's been drinking too much. Maybe he'll make more sense in the morning.



Ah, got it. Thank you for that. It is all harmless when you explain it that way.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



gallon said:


> Ah, got it. Thank you for that. It is all harmless when you explain it that way.




I am waiting Mr Gallon for your explanation and btw I do not drink.:nana:


----------



## noobcell (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Hello everyone, first post here. I recently bought a Sanyo BC-KJR6B40TM charger, and upon receiving the model, saw it printed as NC-MQR06W. Initially I thought I had received a wrong model, but upon close inspection noticed that Panasonic was importing this product, and had the whole set (i.e. charger + 4 2000 mAh Ni-Mh cells) listed as the BC-KJR6B40TM. The reason I'm confused is I'm trying to find out the charging type used by this product, and have found lots of contradictory information on google. Some older sites/posts from 2009/2010 list the NC-MQR06W as using Peak Voltage Detection, while some say its uses NDV detection primarily.

The eneloop catalogue 2012 on the internet lists the BC-KJR6B40TM as capable of -
1. Individual charging control
2. Timer control
3. Peak voltage control
4. Minus delta voltage detection
5. Temperature control/protection
6. Alkaline battery detection
7. Short circuited cells detection

So my question is, does this unit use one charging detection preferentially over the other, and would it be ok to use it for non-eneloop Ni-Mh batteries.
Also, does this employ trickle charging, after the initial charge is complete. I could not find this info anywhere.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



noobcell said:


> Hello everyone, first post here. I recently bought a Sanyo BC-KJR6B40TM charger, and upon receiving the model, saw it printed as NC-MQR06W. Initially I thought I had received a wrong model, but upon close inspection noticed that Panasonic was importing this product, and had the whole set (i.e. charger + 4 2000 mAh Ni-Mh cells) listed as the BC-KJR6B40TM. The reason I'm confused is I'm trying to find out the charging type used by this product, and have found lots of contradictory information on google. Some older sites/posts from 2009/2010 list the NC-MQR06W as using Peak Voltage Detection, while some say its uses NDV detection primarily.
> 
> The eneloop catalogue 2012 on the internet lists the BC-KJR6B40TM as capable of -
> 1. Individual charging control
> ...


hello noobcell welcome to the forum!

your started thread got merged with this one


----------



## HKJ (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



noobcell said:


> 1. Individual charging control
> 2. Timer control
> 3. Peak voltage control
> 4. Minus delta voltage detection
> ...



All are activate all the time, but usual it will stop on 3) or 4), depending on battery type.
2) and 5) are only used when 3) and 4) fails

This charging works for all NiMH batteries.


----------



## Vortus (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Shouldn't the MAHA/Powerex MH-C808m be on the list? Old, but still available and I think it still holds its own.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



noobcell said:


> Hello everyone, first post here.



:welcome:


----------



## UserName (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

What about an energizer CHDC7? http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/chdc7.pdf

It lists charge current at 450 mAh, dV charge termination, and 50 mAh trickle charge. If that trickle charge continues on indefinitely, I would think this a bad charger. If it stops after a period of time, it could be alright, no?

I've got one from before I learned much about batteries, and it's basically retired. It goes in my suitcase due to it's very compact size, but even at that, it's only a backup plan. My primary plan when travelling is to have enough spare cells with me charging is not necessary.


----------



## IsaacL (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



UserName said:


> What about an energizer CHDC7? http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/chdc7.pdf
> 
> It lists charge current at 450 mAh, dV charge termination, and 50 mAh trickle charge. If that trickle charge continues on indefinitely, I would think this a bad charger. If it stops after a period of time, it could be alright, no?



My understanding is that any charger that continues to charge (or trickle) after termination did not "terminate". Put another way, once your cells reach their max specified voltage, charging them further (or keeping them at 100%) is still damaging them.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



mcnair55 said:


> I am waiting Mr Gallon for your explanation and btw I do not drink.:nana:



Come on 8 pints still waiting.


----------



## JerryM (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

What about the Nitecore i4 Universal Intelligent Charger?

Jerry


----------



## noobcell (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



HKJ said:


> All are activate all the time, but usual it will stop on 3) or 4), depending on battery type.
> 2) and 5) are only used when 3) and 4) fails
> 
> This charging works for all NiMH batteries.





5S8Zh5 said:


> :welcome:



Thanks for the welcome, and info  

Just to add some follow up to my post, I had some old Ni-Cd cells lying around ( 800 mAh) that I took an optimistic chance and threw on the sanyo charger, keeping a cautious eye on them (checking temps by hand every 10 mins). The charger auto switched off in around 35-40 min (for 4 cells, which seemed reasonable), without them warming up noticeably (I'm not sure what detection method would have been used here).
Since I'd read unconfirmed reports on Ni-Mh chargers possibly overcharging/heating Ni-Cd cells beyond capacity, and spoiling cells/charger/both, just want to report that it seemed to work fine with this particular charger, but please use this info at your own risk .


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



noobcell said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and info
> 
> Just to add some follow up to my post, I had some old Ni-Cd cells lying around ( 800 mAh) that I took an optimistic chance and threw on the sanyo charger, keeping a cautious eye on them (checking temps by hand every 10 mins). The charger auto switched off in around 35-40 min (for 4 cells, which seemed reasonable), without them warming up noticeably (I'm not sure what detection method would have been used here).
> Since I'd read unconfirmed reports on Ni-Mh chargers possibly overcharging/heating Ni-Cd cells beyond capacity, and spoiling cells/charger/both, just want to report that it seemed to work fine with this particular charger, but please use this info at your own risk .


:welcome:


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Hello Noobcell,

Welcome to CPF.

Going back to your first post it looks like that charger uses minus delta voltage to detect the end of charge. If no signal is observed it has a back up termination of peak voltage and a final back up of time.

You have the caution of using a NiMh charger to charge NiCd cells backward. The issue is that the NiCd cell may end up under charged. The reason is that NiCd cells user a higher -dV end of charge value. If you charge a NiMh cell with a NiCd charger you will end up slightly overcharging the NiMh cell but studies have shown that it doesn't have much of an effect on the NiMh longevity.

Tom


----------



## H.J.M. (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

I am new to eneloops, I avoided recharegable for a long time because of short run times, and self discharge issues. 
Smeone recommended getting some loops for a flashlight. Then it is like the other gadgets with alkaline got mysteriously sick and they all started leaking. In 3 months, 6 different gadgets have leaked. Not including my sons toys..
so..
researched it .. Eneloops are the way to go.. No leaks, decent performance (better with pro/xx) and LSD! Woot.

That said, my first loop buy I was under informed in generations, cycles etc... I bought some ?Gen Sanyo eneloops with a Sanyo NC-MQN06U 4xaa/aaa charger. Battery made in Japan, charger in China. Charges 2 or 4 batteries, not singles. Batteries: 1000 recharge cycle, 85% charge after one year. 2000mAh. (1900)min
there is no year or date of manufacturer on the packaging. The white lifted plastic is not easy to read on the charger.


I was a bit frustrated at the ignorant purchase and tossed the sanyo pack in the parts bin. then went and bought aa 4 th gen Panasonic eneloops w/cc17 something. Happy with it from what I read.

When I opened the Sanyo loops and they were not lighting up a headlamp on low. After leaving them in the original charger over night, there have no issues with the head lamp, the San loops, still on first charge cycle. 

I try to keep packaging and paperwork because I am a geek. And I like referencing without Internet. But sometimes my son, wife or dogs decide to do something else with packaging. 

Thinking about investing in a MH-c9000 charger/analyzer. But funding is pending for now. So research ...

i read the c9000 discharges, recharges, reads, rinses, repeats, and tells you how looped your eneloops are. Sounds grea 


The cc17 doesn't discharge/prime, read voltage or do laundry. But is it good enough? 

HJM


----------



## Grijon (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Hello HandyJoeMann,

By all accounts the BQ-CC17 is a great charger. It is not an analyzer, but it is all the charger you need.

If you want to get into analyzing and more, the MH-C9000 is excellent.

Best wishes!


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



HandyJoeMann said:


> I am new to eneloops, I avoided recharegable for a long time because of short run times, and self discharge issues.
> Smeone recommended getting some loops for a flashlight. Then it is like the other gadgets with alkaline got mysteriously sick and they all started leaking. In 3 months, 6 different gadgets have leaked. Not including my sons toys..
> so..
> researched it .. Eneloops are the way to go.. No leaks, decent performance (better with pro/xx) and LSD! Woot.
> ...



You may want to slow down a bit and just use the cc17 for now. You don't want to throw away a good charger such as the MH-c9000 or the CC17 if you are struggling with it. The CPF can help you out along the way and if you find using NiMHs such as Eneloops work for you, you can move to the next step but for now you'll have to find out what batteries work best for your devices. The CC17 works great and should be fine while you get accustomed to using rechargeables.


----------



## H.J.M. (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

it has been an exhausting search for the benifits, drawbacks and risk factors of using lithium-ion or Ni-Mh. and which chargers are best. 
the olight S15 is the only light in my possession that can take a lithium ion, ill stick to eneloops for now, two work fine.

thanks for the information. il wait to get the MH-C9000 on sale and grab one then.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



HandyJoeMann said:


> thanks for the information. il wait to get the MH-C9000 on sale and grab one then.



I hope I helped!

As an aside, I liked my C9000 so much that I ordered a second one within a week of starting to use it, ha ha ha!


----------



## H.J.M. (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



Grijon said:


> I hope I helped!
> 
> As an aside, I liked my C9000 so much that I ordered a second one within a week of starting to use it, ha ha ha!



once upon a time I could buy all the extra little things my heart desired. Now I have to calculate and research every purchase. (not that i mind the results)
Get it while you CAN! 
I found a MH-C9000 on Kijiji.ca for $50 CAD + shipp person is also offering powerex aa batteries, $2.50 CAD each. THE CAD is at low time for AMerican SHOPPERS! knudge knudge.. 

ps yes you helped grijon


----------



## tandem (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

$50 CAD for a used one is "ok".

Newegg.ca $57
Newegg.com $50

Ham Radio Outlet (in the U.S.) has the C9000 new for $39 at the moment.


----------



## UserName (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



HandyJoeMann said:


> I was a bit frustrated at the ignorant purchase and tossed the sanyo pack in the parts bin. then went and bought aa 4 th gen Panasonic eneloops w/cc17 something. Happy with it from what I read.



There's nothing wrong with 1st gen eneloops. I've got a load of 'em, and they're all great batteries. I have a few AAA's that have lost some capacity, but in 5 or 6 years I haven't had to throw out a single cell yet, and I've probably got over a hundred by now.

I don't like the pairs chargers. I have too many devices that use 1 or 3 cells, so that is a fair complaint about the first charger (but it can still be useful). I don't know about the BQ-CC17, but if can do individual charging, then you're set for the basics and have what you need, although a c9000 is still a wonderful improvement. You don't need one from the beginning, but they are handy to have once the cells begin to age. It is nice to have a test that tells you for sure what a cell's capacity is, instead of just wondering if a particular cell is losing capacity.


----------



## H.J.M. (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



UserName said:


> I don't like the pairs chargers. I have too many devices that use 1 or 3 cells, so that is a fair complaint about the first charger (but it can still be useful). I don't know about the BQ-CC17, but if can do individual charging, then you're set for the basics and have what you need, although a c9000 is still a wonderful improvement. You don't need one from the beginning, but they are handy to have once the cells begin to age. It is nice to have a test that tells you for sure what a cell's capacity is, instead of just wondering if a particular cell is losing capacity.



I agree.
This is pretty much what the plan logic'd itself to be. I have less than 20 eneloops right now. So I wait.


----------



## Palantas (Jan 25, 2015)

Good thread. I was considering the C9000 for some Eneloops I just ordered.


----------



## UserName (Jan 25, 2015)

Palantas said:


> Good thread. I was considering the C9000 for some Eneloops I just ordered.



Good choice. You can't go wrong with a c9000.


----------



## ssneil (Feb 16, 2015)

hi guys, new here. i have a couple fenix flashlights myself and have started venturing into rechargeable batteries. damn this is addicting.

i recently ordered an XTAR VC4 since it can recharge both Li-ion and Ni-MH batteries. i know it's relatively new but would this be a good charger for eneloops? (sorry if this question is dumb).


----------



## John Brewer (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello, a newbie here. I purchased 8 Eneloop Pro AA's and a CC-17 charger last fall. Trusting as I am, I never checked the voltage on the batteries until yesterday. They ranged from 2.37 volts to 1.73, after about 6 hours in the charger. Am I correct to assume that I have a bad charger? If so, I'm a little hesitant to simply replace it with a similar one, and would like a recommendation for something more reliable. Thanks.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Apr 4, 2015)

John Brewer said:


> Hello, a newbie here. I purchased 8 Eneloop Pro AA's and a CC-17 charger last fall. Trusting as I am, I never checked the voltage on the batteries until yesterday. They ranged from 2.37 volts to 1.73, after about 6 hours in the charger. Am I correct to assume that I have a bad charger? If so, I'm a little hesitant to simply replace it with a similar one, and would like a recommendation for something more reliable. Thanks.



I don't see how you get voltages that high in a NiMH chemistry. They would surely vent long before they got anywhere near those voltages. The maximum you should be able to charge a NiMH cell to is about 1.6v.

Your charger could be bad, or the batteries. Certainly something is seriously wrong if those are really the true voltages of the Eneloops. However, I suspect your multimeter may be broken, or need a new battery itself. If you're sure your multimeter is working and you've measured the voltages of the individual cells correctly, then throw out the charger, and throw out the Eneloops because they've been ruined.


----------



## Grijon (Apr 6, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I don't see how you get voltages that high in a NiMH chemistry... However, I suspect your multimeter may be broken, or need a new battery itself...



+1


----------



## fcbrian (Apr 6, 2015)

I bought an Opus 3400 a few weeks ago and wish I had spent the extra money in the first place. I started with the charger that came with eneloops(worked fine. Then moved to lacross 1000(great unit) then but the nitecore digital(great unit as well), and finally ,when I got serious about 18650's, the Opus. The Opus will charge anything, with more power than the nitecore, and It will discharge and test (mah) and test internal resistance. for ~$60. It's a no brainer. I've used it with 18650(lots), Cr123, AA, AAA. and its worked flawlessly and it matches my fluke. I like the mah test feature for older/unknown stuff. Of course I wouldn't try bringing back 18650's from the dead, but thats another thread.

I would normally say buy once cry once, but the Opus wasn't around 4 years ago.The lacross is great for aa/aaa, plus it does discharge/test , but its the same price as the Opus??. 

The nitecore D4 is great as well, it will do any battery, but no discharge/test.

So unless you get into some $$$ hobby charger I don't see an alternative for the $ other than Opus 3400

My two cents

good luck
Brian


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 4, 2015)

*Sanyo chargers*

Before the Panasonic rebranding/acquisition, Sanyo sold many different models of chargers. Several of which were designed specifically for eneloop cells.
Interestingly, not all chargers were available in each major market region. 

This chart only covers the chargers most relevant to eneloops. The charger numbers listed are the charger themselves. Many chargers were not available by themselves and were sold as sets with batteries. The charger sets usually had different product numbers.

Charge times listed are for regular _eneloop _and _eneloop plus_ only, _Lite_, _XX_ or _Pro_ charging rates/times are not listed to keep this already huge list simplified. For full reference on Japanese market chargers, click here
*
All* *Sanyo chargers are not approved/recommended by Panasonic for use with Evolta cells. Panasonic approves/recommends the Panasonic chargers for Evoltas. The newest Panasonic chargers (since 2013) are approved/recommended for both Eneloop and Evoltas. See original post of this thread for the Panasonic list or here (Japanese only).*


*Japan #**NC-M38**NC-M58**NC-MR58**NC-MR57**NC-M70*4​*---*NC-M60*---*NC-MDR02*----*NC-TG1*--*NC-MDU01**NC-SC1**NC-TGC01**NC-TGL01**NC-TGN01**NC-TGR01**NC-TGR02**NC-TGR03**NC-TGU01*---*ENL-Y1**KIR-SL1**KIR-SL2**NC-E1A**NC-WL01*
(QE-CV201)*Export #*-*NC-MQR02**-**NC-MQR03**NC-MQS01***4​**NC-MQS02*4​**NC-MQS03*4​**NC-MQS04*4​**NC-MQH01**NC-MQH02**NC-MQH03**NC-MDR01**NC-MDR02**NC-MDR03**NC-MQN01**NC-MQN02**NC-MQN03**NC-MQN04**NC-MQN05**NC-MQN06**NC-TDR02**NC-MDU01***6​*-*NC-MQN09**BC-MQN10A*-*NC-MQR06*-*NC-TGU01W**SYNC-N01***5​**SYNC-S01***5​**SYNC-LS01*5​*--*KIR-SL2**NC-E1A**Eneloop Generation*111------11111--11,2,311,2,32 & 31,2,31 & 22 & 32 & 32 & 32 & 32 & 32 & 31,2,3222Eneloop UniverseEneloop UniverseEneloop UniverseEneloop
UniverseEneloop
Universe*Battery fitment**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**2 cells**2 cells**2 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells*3​**4 cells**4 cells**2 cells**2 cells**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells***3​**4 cells**4 cells**2 cells**4 cells**8 cells +
4 cells***1​**4 cells**4 cells**4 cells**2 cells**2 cells**2 cells**2 cells**2 cells*AAA2-41-21-21-21-41-21-21-41-21-21-41-21-21-22-42-42-42-41-42-4-1-21-42-42-41-41-41-21-41-82-41-41-4----1-2AA2-41-41-41-41-41-41-41-41-41-41-41-21-21-22-42-42-42-41-42-41-21-21-42-42-41-41-41-21-41-82-41-41-42221-21-2C-----------------------------1-4--------D-----------------------------1-4--------*Smart charge*-(timer)SmartSmart + Refresh + TesterSmart + RefreshSmartSmartSmartSmartSmartSmartSmartSmartSmartSmart-(timer)-(timer)-(timer)-(timer)Smart-(timer)SmartSmartSmartSemi-smart-(timer)SmartSmartSmartSmart + Refresh + TesterSmart-(timer)SmartSmart + Refresh*Unknown*Smart*?*Smart*?*SmartSmart*Charge time*Fast charge*2​ 1-2 AA-100 min100 min100 min-~12 min~12min-64 min60 min60 min----------140 min
(1 cell)150 min--210 min75 min (1 cell)
110 min (2 cells)-100 min240 min
(1 cell per bank)---12h
(not in use)4.5h (AC adapter)4.5h
(AC adapter charger)140 min-normal charge AA12h220 min220 min220 min~30 min~30 min~30 min~12 min140 min130 min120 min230 min230 min250 min8.5h13h17.5h10h420 min420 min230 min280 min300 min420 min420 min420 min220 min230 min220 min480 min300 min300 min300 min24h (while in use)-12h (USB charger)280 min180 minFast charge*2​ 1-2 AAA--------65 min70 min60 min----------60 min
(1 cell)75 min--180 min65 min (1 cell)
100 min (2 cells)--90 min
(1 cell per bank)--------normal charge AAA8.5h155 min155 min155 min~60 min~30 min~30 min~13 min--120 min135 min135 min170 min5.5h8h8h8h360 min360 min-120 min150 min360 min360 min360 min200 min135 min155 min180 min240 min240 min240 min----70 minnormal charge C-----------------------------270 min--------normal charge D-----------------------------510 min--------*Charge Rate*​Fast charge*2​ 1-2 AA-1275mA1275mA1275mA-20000mA20000mA-unknown2140mA2000mA----------850mA x 1900mA--600mA1680mA x 1
1120mA x 2-1275mA560mA---160mA*?*460mA*?*460mA*?*850mA x1-normal charge AA160mA565mA565mA565mA5700mA10000mA10000mA8300mAunknown1090mA1000mA550mA550mA600mA240mA180-270mA120mA250mA300mA300mA550mA450mA450mA300mA300mA300mA560mA550mA565mA280mA450mA450mA450mA80mA*?*-160mA*?*450mA680mAFast charge*2​ 1-2 AAA--------unknown700mA800mA----------850mA x 1900mA--300mA840mA x 1
560mA x 2--560mA--------normal charge AAA100mA310mA310mA310mA900mA7500mA7500mA3500mAunknown-400mA380mA380mA380mA130mA100-180mA120mA120mA150mA150mA-450mA450mA150mA150mA150mA280mA380mA310mA280mA250mA250mA250mA---680mAnormal charge C/D----------------------------784mA--------Voltage100100-240100-240100-240100-240 (8-15VDC)100-240
(12VDC)100-240
(12VDC)100-240 (12-16VDC)100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240100-240240240240100-120100-240100-2405VDC5.3VDC100-240100-240100-120100-240100-240100-240100-240 (5.5VDC)110-240110-240110-240100
(5VDC)100-240
(3.5VDC)100-240 (5VDC)5VDCInductiveAvailable inJapanJapan
AsiaJapanAsia
US/CanadaJapan
Asia
EuropeAsia
EuropeAsia
EuropeAsia
EuropeJapan
AsiaAsia
US/CanadaAsia
CanadaWorldwideWorldwideAsia
EuropeAsiaAsiaAsia
EuropeAsia
EuropeJapan
US/CanadaAsia
US/CanadaUS/CanadaWorldwideJapanJapan
AsiaUS/Canada
JapanJapanJapan
Asia
EuropeJapanJapanJapan
Asia
EuropeTaiwanTaiwanTaiwanJapanJapanJapan
US/CanadaWorldwideJapanPlug typeUS plugUS/EuroUS plugUS/EuroUS/EuroEuro plugEuro plugUK/EuroUS/EuroUS/EuroUS plugUS plugUS plugUK/EuroEuro plugEuro plugEuro plugUK/EuroUS plugUS/EuroUS plugUSB_Solar_US plugUS plugUS plugUS/UK/EuroUS plugUS plugUS/EuroUS plugUS plugUS plugUS plugUS plugUS plugUSBQi wireless

*1 NC-TGU01 is a multi battery charger, AA cells can be charged at the 784mA rate unofficially using the C cell charging banks. There is no 9V charging capability as there still isn't a 9V Eneloop battery. For 9V charging, use its replacement charger model: Panasonic BQ-CC25.
*2 Fast charging can only be done with 1 to 2 cells. and not with 3 or 4 at the same time.
*3 timer based charger intended especially for eneloop Lite, therefore its not recommended to use with standard eneloops.
*4 Although the 15-30 minute chargers from Sanyo feature active cooling fans, they are still not recommended to use them due to diminished cell life and far exceeds Sanyo/FDK/Fujitsu's maximum 1C charging rate. Use at your own risk! Best for "emergency" ultra quick charge only!
*5 the Taiwan market chargers were not made by Sanyo and was sold by the local distributor. They are poorly constructed chargers and safety defects had been encountered. They are now sold under the "Sanlux" brand by the same distributor. Use at your own risk!
*6 Around 2013 to 2014, Panasonic released the BQ-CC14 charger to the Southeast Asian market with a pair of Panasonic Evolta HHR-3MVT cells. It is essentially a rebadged NC-MDU01 after the discontinuation of the Sanyo brand, but it is unknown if the firmware was updated to support Evolta cells despite the fact that they came bundled with the Evolta cells and bearing in mind with Panasonic Japan's charger compatibility recommendation. Elsewhere, such as North America, Panasonic bundled this charger with some of their own Bluetooth wireless headphones and labeled it as DE-PAD010B. The Bluetooth wireless headphones appears to had been bundled with a HHR-4DPA cell. Interestingly, there is only a "BC" mark on the back label and no FCC, CE, or VCCI regulatory markings, unlike the NC-MDU01, while the BQ-CC14 has no regulatory markings whatsoever.

*Every effort has been made to ensure accuracy, although no guarantees of accuracy are provided nor can be assumed. Please correct or contribute if information incorrect/missing.*


----------



## Treeguy (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: Sanyo chargers*

How is this setup for a rechargeable newbie who is satisfied with _"good enough but not the best"_? The price is certainly right.

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00JHKSMJU/

Also, what about the Duracell 8000 charger?


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: Sanyo chargers*

it's a good charger, but it's SLOW
You're better off spending your money on a BQ-CC16 or BQ-CC21... both have to be imported, but they're easily found on ebay/amazon as part of battery + charger sets


----------



## Treeguy (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: Sanyo chargers*



Kouryu said:


> it's a good charger, but it's SLOW
> You're better off spending your money on a BQ-CC16 or BQ-CC21... both have to be imported, but they're easily found on ebay/amazon as part of battery + charger sets



I'm not in a rush. 

If it's good, simple, and it's inexpensive (somewhat like myself) and it comes with 4xAA Eneloops for $25 on Amazon, it just might be my baby. The Duracell 8000 is available at all the stores here, but it's almost twice the price. And the Duracell comes with 2xAA and 2xAAA I don't really need the AAA.

I appreciate the comment as to the quality of the charger. I'm always in need of emotional security with anything electric.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: Sanyo chargers*



Treeguy said:


> How is this setup for a rechargeable newbie who is satisfied with _"good enough but not the best"_? The price is certainly right.



Yes, that's a great price (for Canada). I have the same charger (BQ-CC17) that comes with a Costco bundle, and I use that charger quite a bit. It's slow, but the nice thing is that it completely terminates charging when done, with no trickle-charging. Trickle-charging might be bad for LSD batteries like Eneloops, so I use the BQ-CC17 charger when I'm not in a rush and don't want to hang-around to remove the cells from my other chargers that use trickle-charging when complete.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 5, 2015)

It's a good charger and works fine if you don't have to charge a bunch of batteries at a time. Otherwise, waiting all day for them to finish charging before you charge another batch will make you want to get another of the same charger so you can use 2 chargers at the same time.

Like I said, the BQ-CC16 and BQ-CC21 are much better... the BQ-CC21 is easier to get and cheaper to get from Japan than getting the BQ-CC16 from European and Asian countries... for $20-30 US, you can get the BQ-CC21.. depending on where and whether you got it as a "kit" with batteries


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 5, 2015)

I just use the C9000 if i need to charge Eneloops quickly. 2A actually does quite nicely with Eneloops for that charger and i have zero issues charging at 1A. Otherwise if i'm going to be gone or just need a quick travel charger, the BQ-CC17 does fine.. amazon has the BQ-CC21 but it's $100.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 5, 2015)

Actually, if you search "Eneloop forest" on Amazon, there's the Forest Tones limited edition set that shows up for about $32... You expect Amazon to show this when you search "BQ-CC21", but it doesn't... same with ebay, search the same way or "Eneloop limited" and the same kit shows up for about the same price
Also, on ebay, if you search "BQ-CC21", you can buy just the charger alone for about $25

Like I said... the price is pretty good and IMO, is a better deal than getting the BQ-CC17 + 4 batteries set


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh cool thanks. Saved it for later, eventually i'll get it.. i got 2 BQ-CC17's, the BC1000 and C9000 so for now i don't need any more chargers, they come with a set of Eneloops or something?


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 5, 2015)

You can get just the BQ-CC21 charger (white only)... that's on ebay for $25 right now... the Forest tone sets I've mentioned comes with 4 forest tone cells along with a black BQ-CC21 charger... those "limited edition" kits have either AAA sets or AA sets, so you have to be careful when purchasing... they also have regular sets that come with the white charger of course, but they're harder to find... and finally, there's the eneloop pro kits that comes with the black charger (cheaper on ebay compared to amazon)


----------



## ChibiM (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Sanyo chargers*

Thanks a lot for the list. 

would it be possible to add the Panasonic BQ CC xx chargers to the list as well?


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Sanyo chargers*

I think it's best we keep the lists separated as the Sanyo list is already huge and their capabilities are slightly different
PM me, I'll work with you on the Panasonic list


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Based on Eneloop trickle-charge testing posted a few years ago, I disagree. It appears that trickle-charging and overcharging is extremely destructive to Eneloops. So, if you want your batteries to last, you absolutely must get a smart charger, and preferably one that doesn't trickle-charge after completion (or alternatively, remove the batteries soon after charging finishes).



I just read that, and tried to find that trickle-charge testing thread, but couldn't find it. Was it really tested like capacity and cycle testing is done here, or does it only contain anecdotal evidence?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



Kurt_Woloch said:


> I just read that, and tried to find that trickle-charge testing thread, but couldn't find it. Was it really tested like capacity and cycle testing is done here, or does it only contain anecdotal evidence?



I don't think it was a well-designed test, but it was a little better than anecdotal. IIRC, it was based on a couple of Eneloops kept on a trickle-charger for a couple of weeks, and then noticing their capacity was way down. I think there was also some venting in one case, but perhaps that was more than trickle-charging?

Yeah, I'm a bit uneasy about accepting it as fact. But, it does make some sense that LSD batteries would be more susceptible to tricke-charging than non-LSD batteries. That extra charging has to go somewhere, and I don't imagine it does any good.

A more comprehensive test would be nice. I might try it myself, but sacrificing some of my Eneloops seems like sacrificing some of my children. No, I take that back... it's worse!


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

I feel you here. I don't like to break things on purpose as well. It's OK to do a "test" where I expose batteries to one "useless" cycle in order to measure their capacity though...

Well, I've got one data point to add... the Eneloops I put into my cordless phone lasted shorter than the GP batteries that came with it. I think those lasted a bit less than 3 years while the Eneloops only lasted 2 years. I could tell they were constantly trickle-charged because the phone was always very warm in the back where the batteries are. But I still have those degraded cells... they don't seem to have lost their LSD properties, at least not completely, but they now carry a much lower voltage than the cell that was bought at the same time, but wasn't used in the phone.

Other than that, I have a theory here as well... I think you could try to count the damage you do by trickle-charging as normal cycles. That is, if you trickle-charge a cell for 6 hours at 0.1 C, this is 0.6 times its capacity, so it would count as 60% of a charging cycle and wear out the battery accordingly. I think there is no set value where you can say that below that value it's OK to leave them on trickle-charge, and above that value it's not OK. In my phone's case, the original batteries would have sustained about 24000-25000 hours of trickle charge, but I don't know at what rate. Based on how hot they were, it could well have been about 0.1 C. There could be a value, though, at which the trickle-charge current gets too much for the batteries after a time, so they vent and get destroyed even faster.



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I don't think it was a well-designed test, but it was a little better than anecdotal. IIRC, it was based on a couple of Eneloops kept on a trickle-charger for a couple of weeks, and then noticing their capacity was way down. I think there was also some venting in one case, but perhaps that was more than trickle-charging?
> 
> Yeah, I'm a bit uneasy about accepting it as fact. But, it does make some sense that LSD batteries would be more susceptible to tricke-charging than non-LSD batteries. That extra charging has to go somewhere, and I don't imagine it does any good.
> 
> A more comprehensive test would be nice. I might try it myself, but sacrificing some of my Eneloops seems like sacrificing some of my children. No, I take that back... it's worse!


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

I wonder if Eneloop Lites can withstand that kind of abuse better... Sanyo/Panasonic claims they are more suitable for DECT phones than regular eneloops are


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



Kouryu said:


> I wonder if Eneloop Lites can withstand that kind of abuse better... Sanyo/Panasonic claims they are more suitable for DECT phones than regular eneloops are



Sounds like it. They have way more cycles, so perhaps that is an indication of how much abuse they can take?


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Perhaps you can give it a try?  My cordless phones don't use AAAs, so no go for me
I tried finding out how well this works as opposed to the originally crappy Chinese made cells, but the information has been pretty spotty at best

This "suitable for DECT" claim has got me curious lol


----------



## marcosg (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

The BQ-CC21 has two circuits for charging the batteries while the BQ-CC17 only use one based what I read online. Does this make the the BQ-CC21 a better charger and worth buying considering that I already have the CC17, C9000 and BC1000? Thanks


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

I'm not sure what you mean... I think you meant the BQ-CC21 has dual charging speeds, like the BQ-CC16? Indeed, it does have dual charging speeds... if you insert only cells in slot 1 and slot 4, it will charge at double the speed of what it would be if there were all 4 cells in the charger. The BQ-CC17 cannot do this and basically is the same as the NC-MQN05 (NC-TG1) except for the fact that it now supports any mains voltage, not just 100-120 volts.

The only thing the BQ-CC21 has going for over the C9000 and BC1000 are portability.... otherwise, there's no advantage... all of the chargers mentioned in this post are individual channels and have smart termination


----------



## marcosg (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

What I meant was that reading HJK's reviews, he mentions that the CC17 has only one charger circuit (at the end of his review).
There's also a review for the BQ-CC16 model which seems to be almost like the BQ-CC21 I guess.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



marcosg said:


> What I meant was that reading HJK's reviews, he says "Compared to the CC16 this one (CC17) only has one charger circuit, the CC16 has two".



And both chargers are handling the cells individually, the CC17 uses 25% time on each cell, the CC16 uses 50% time on each cell. This also means the charger current in CC17 is 4 time the average current and 2 times times the average current in CC16.


----------



## LUBE UP (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi guys, are there any cheap recommended smart NiMH chargers and/or chargers that can handle lithiums such as the 18650 as well? 

I've just bought a set of 4 AAA Eneloops and tried to charge them with my Thrunite U1 charger. It heated up really quickly and to such a temperature that the charger automatically cut off. 

So I went to read the specs and found out that it outputs 1A, which from the threads here I gather is quite a bit too much current for my 750mAh Eneloop. So I'm looking for a charger for my Eneloops.

I've only bought the AAAs to use in my active noise cancelling headphones (didn't want to have to keep buying alkalines), and its a tad ridiculous to have to spend so much more to get a charger in addition. Also I would like to avoid having to keep too many chargers so if it has to be expensive it should handle lithiums as well as NiMH/NiCads. Smaller would be better as well since I don't need to charge 4 batteries simultaneously.

Any recommendations?


----------



## LUBE UP (Jul 8, 2015)

How do these chargers handle batteries at different discharge states? For example, if I put in 3 batteries at full charge and 1 empty, would it treat it as if I only had 1 battery in there? 

Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## marcosg (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



HKJ said:


> And both chargers are handling the cells individually, the CC17 uses 25% time on each cell, the CC16 uses 50% time on each cell. This also means the charger current in CC17 is 4 time the average current and 2 times times the average current in CC16.



Thanks HJK, Does this mean that the CC16 does a better job charging the regular eneloops and eneloops pro than the CC117? I'm not concerned about the time, since the CC16 charges faster but the one that will keep my cells in good shape in the long run.
Reading your reviews for both chargers, it seems that you liked the CC16 better over the CC17, am I correct?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



marcosg said:


> Thanks HJK, Does this mean that the CC16 does a better job charging the regular eneloops and eneloops pro than the CC117? I'm not concerned about the time, since the CC16 charges faster but the one that will keep my cells in good shape in the long run.
> Reading your reviews for both chargers, it seems that you liked the CC16 better over the CC17, am I correct?



Yes, I like the faster speed of the CC16.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



marcosg said:


> Thanks HJK, Does this mean that the CC16 does a better job charging the regular eneloops and eneloops pro than the CC117? I'm not concerned about the time, since the CC16 charges faster but the one that will keep my cells in good shape in the long run.
> Reading your reviews for both chargers, it seems that you liked the CC16 better over the CC17, am I correct?



The faster speed will not kill them... the BQ-CC16 charging rate is no where near 1C for any tier level of Eneloop... as a matter of fact, Sanyo/FDK recommends a 0.5-1C charge rate anyway
You can't go wrong with the BQ-CC21 either... it basically is the same speed, except it has a different case design, and arguably looks better... it is a little bigger though

Really, the thing that makes the BQ-CC21 more attractive over the BQ-CC16 for people in USA or Canada is the fact that it's cheaper and easier to get the BQ-CC21 (imported of course)


----------



## Madcow07 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

This is getting a bit confusing. I have several of the Panasonic BQ-CC17 chargers. I am not concerned with charge speed or how pretty the charger looks. Given that, are the other Panasonic chargers better for other reasons?


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

The BQ-CC17 is a good cheap charger, just slow
If you're happy with the slow speed, then it's all good... no worries!


----------



## rumack (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Does the old Duracell CEF23DX4N Mobile Charger trickle charge? I bought a few of those several years ago after reading recommendations for them here on CPF.


----------



## marcosg (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

Hi rumack, I have one of those and I like very much. Would love to know if any member has comments about this charger as well.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

As a newbie to Eneloops, I am trying to learn what I can about their care and charging. This thread is a great resource.

Initially, I thought I would use my Nitecore Digicharger D4 to charge Eneloops. It has the capability. After watching the AskMrWizard YouTube videos on NiMH batteries, however, I changed my mind. Those convinced me that I wanted a charger/analyzer._
Brief aside:_ The AskMrWizard vids are a great primer on NiMH. See my mini-review and links here. Part 4 presents a worthwhile system for labeling and tracking batteries as they age. I think even experienced flashaholics might enjoy that part.​ 
At that point in my research, I learned about the Maha MH-C9000 WizardOne Charger-Analyzer. It's a design that is a little bit older than some others, but it is still well-regarded. The testimonials in this thread bear witness to that. But then, I began seeing references to the way it terminates charging of NiMH batteries. According to the review by HKJ (and also other sources), the C9000 indicates that charging is complete before it actually is. In order to get a full charge, you have to leave your batteries in the charger for another hour or two while they trickle charge to full capacity. Very odd. If you leave them on too long, then I suppose you are subject to the same problems given by cheap chargers that continue trickle charging after an Eneloop has been fully charged. Some experts, therefore, recommend that the C9000 not be used for regular charging. Instead, it should be used for discharge, break-in, cycling, and capacity testing. These are functions where it shines. 

Next, I checked out the La Crosse analyzers. One of them is featured in the AskMrWizard videos. They seem fine, but when I saw the HKJ review of the much lower-priced Opus BT-C700 NiMH Charger, my focus shifted to Opus. 

HKJ gives the C700 a generally positive review. It cannot, however, charge Li-ion. At first, I thought that might be a problem, but later changed my mind. In reading HKJ's reviews of the Opus models that can charge both NiMH and Li-ion, I began to sense that—for purposes of charging NiMH—the NiMH-dedicated hardware and algorithms used in the C700 are just as good, and perhaps a bit better, than those that Opus uses in its hybrid models. As I write today, I cannot remember the details, but I definitely sensed a small difference. Having separate bays for AA and AAA batteries, as the C700 does, also makes things easier. 

Anyway, this newbie ordered the Opus BT-C700. 

I hope that by sharing my experience, I can help others. I welcome any corrections and advice that readers can offer. I am planning to use the Opus as my primary charger for all my Eneloops.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

The C9000's trickle charge is low enough that won't harm Eneloops so you could leave them in for a few hours or a few days after charging is complete. I prefer using the C9000 over the BQ-CC17 (Panasonic Eneloop charger) and the BC1000. You can default at 1A without any problems and leave the cells in overnight without worrying about any overcharge. I wouldn't leave them on for weeks on end but a day or two won't hurt the cells.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

some of the official Eneloop chargers also do a "maintenance charge" for a couple of hours after charging has finished... if Panasonic/Sanyo designed this into their chargers, I guess there's not too much harm with that


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



Kouryu said:


> some of the official Eneloop chargers also do a "maintenance charge" for a couple of hours after charging has finished... if Panasonic/Sanyo designed this into their chargers, I guess there's not too much harm with that



Here is what HKJ wrote about the Maha C9000: "The charger uses about 2 hours to charge the battery, then it terminates on voltage and uses another two hours to top the battery, before it switches to a trickle charge. The charger will report done after the first two hours."

If you take your batteries out when the C9000 reports "done," they will not be fully charged. To get a full charge, you have to wait another couple of hours. Furthermore, the C9000 does not give a signal telling you when charging is actually finished. It is good to hear from you and MidnightDistortions that batteries will not be damaged if they are left charging too long, but it would be convenient to have a signal when they reach full charge. 

I don't know how the Panasonic/Sanyo designs work. Do they also prematurely signal that charging is complete?


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*

It actually would be nice if the C9000 provided how much mAh was accumulated during top off/trickle charged. IIRC the trickle charge is something like 10mA. You want to avoid letting the BC1000 trickle charge especially if you choose a higher current rate, the 200mA charge rate can be too low for AA cells though.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



KeepingItLight said:


> Here is what HKJ wrote about the Maha C9000: "The charger uses about 2 hours to charge the battery, then it terminates on voltage and uses another two hours to top the battery, before it switches to a trickle charge. The charger will report done after the first two hours."
> 
> If you take your batteries out when the C9000 reports "done," they will not be fully charged. To get a full charge, you have to wait another couple of hours. Furthermore, the C9000 does not give a signal telling you when charging is actually finished. It is good to hear from you and MidnightDistortions that batteries will not be damaged if they are left charging too long, but it would be convenient to have a signal when they reach full charge.
> 
> I don't know how the Panasonic/Sanyo designs work. Do they also prematurely signal that charging is complete?



If you look through some of HKJ's reviews, you'll see the official Eneloop chargers typically terminate with -dV or voltage peak, then the charge drops off into a maintenance charge afterwards... these are with the better chargers, not the cheap timer based chargers that charges in pairs


----------



## recDNA (Jul 15, 2015)

Total noob....is there a decent fast charger that comes in a package deal with eneloop pros?


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 16, 2015)

None in US/Canada, but can be imported easily via Amazon or Ebay...
BQ-CC16 with 4 eneloop pros... from europe or asia
BQ-CC21 with 4 eneloop pros... from japan

any other "package deal" is unofficial, but may come with something substantially better, such as the C9000 charger


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



Kouryu said:


> If you look through some of HKJ's reviews, you'll see the official Eneloop chargers typically terminate with -dV or voltage peak, then the charge drops off into a maintenance charge afterwards... these are with the better chargers, not the cheap timer based chargers that charges in pairs



The Maha C9000 does that also. HKJ reports that NiMH charging takes 4 hours or so. When charging is complete, the C9000 slips into a gentle maintenance charging mode. The maintenance charge begins at about the 4-hour mark, when charging is complete.

But that is not what I have been commenting on. 

My concern is that the C9000 reports "done" at about the 2-hour mark, when charging still has another 2 hours to go. If you take your batteries off the charger at the 2-hour mark—when the charger says they are done—and then measure them with a volt meter, you will see that they are not fully charged.

HKJ describes this in his review. I quoted the relevant section in my message above. Here is a YouTube review that reports the same:





The reviewer's comments on the C9000's incomplete charging occur at the 17:48 mark. This link will take you directly to them. Evidently, the reviewer never figured out that "done" does not mean "done," and that he is supposed to leave his batteries charging for another 2 hours or so.

HKJ recently responded to a question asking which chargers he recommends for Eneloop Pro batteries. For charging, he likes the official Eneloop chargers that have been discussed in this thread. In particular, he mentioned the Panasonic CC16 & CC17 chargers. 

HKJ also gave a few recommendations for charger/analyzers. It is telling that the Maha C9000 was not among the ones he recommended. The Opus BT-C700 that I just ordered was.

Note that all we are talking about is charging. The other functions of the Maha C9000—break-in, discharge, cycling, and capacity testing—are very good.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 16, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Total noob....is there a decent fast charger that comes in a package deal with eneloop pros?



There is a place for a simple chargers, and the Panasonic models that are discussed in this thread—and which are also recommended by HKJ—are great for that purpose. HKJ's recommendations came in response to a direct question about Eneloop Pro batteries. He likes the Panasonic CC16 & CC17 chargers.

As your NiMH batteries age, however, you will need an analyzer. If they begin to develop increased internal resistance, for instance, the cycle function of an analyzer will allow you to completely charge and discharge your batteries a few times in a row. That will often "reset" them, clearing away much of the internal resistance. Capacity testing is another useful function. It will allow you to determine when a battery's life is effectively over. Another application is for flashlights that use more than one battery. Capacity testing allows you to measure—and match—the capacities of batteries that are used together. These are only a few of the features that you get with an analyzer.

I learned a lot about NiMH care and charging basics by watching the AskMrWizard videos on YouTube. I give a mini-review and YouTube links here.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 16, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> He likes the Panasonic CC16 & CC17 chargers.



Yes, but I do not like all Panasonic chargers, the one I am testing at the current time do not look good.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 16, 2015)

Agreed, even though they maybe the "official" charger, doesn't mean it's good... there's quite a few crap Sanyo and Panasonic chargers out there... there's only several that are really good considering their functional simplicity


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 16, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> There is a place for a simple chargers, and the Panasonic models that are discussed in this thread—and which are also recommended by HKJ—are great for that purpose. HKJ's recommendations came in response to a direct question about Eneloop Pro batteries. He likes the Panasonic CC16 & CC17 chargers.
> 
> As your NiMH batteries age, however, you will need an analyzer. If they begin to develop increased internal resistance, for instance, the cycle function of an analyzer will allow you to completely charge and discharge your batteries a few times in a row. That will often "reset" them, clearing away much of the internal resistance. Capacity testing is another useful function. It will allow you to determine when a battery's life is effectively over. Another application is for flashlights that use more than one battery. Capacity testing allows you to measure—and match—the capacities of batteries that are used together. These are only a few of the features that you get with an analyzer.
> 
> I learned a lot about NiMH care and charging basics by watching the AskMrWizard videos on YouTube. I give a mini-review and YouTube links here.




Usually High IR cells are considered dead. While you might be able to recover some cells that have increased High IR you won't be able to recover some cells unless you either manually discharge/charge the cells or use a charger like a La Crosse model that supports the refresh function that doesn't check for IR. However if the charger finishes it and the C9000 still reports high IR those cells affected are most likely no good. SilverFox also mentions that any cell under 80% is considered crap, or junk. If you refreshed a cell and it's still under 80% and the C9000 reports it as high, usually nothing can be done to recover that cell. If you want to check it yourself most of the time a discharge on the C9000 will show you how the battery is performing under a discharge. The La Crosse charger can be good but for some reason the C9000 discharge rates (even low ones) can be hard on the cells and bad cells will usually have the discharge end quickly.


----------



## Grijon (Jul 16, 2015)

Regarding the Maha C9000's "incomplete" charging, it's my understanding that it does what it does intentionally in order to be gentle on the cells - I really like that.

Here's what I posted in another thread for any concerns over 'undercharging':


Grijon said:


> What I do with mine is write down what time I started the charge. When the battery is shown as DONE the amount of time it took to charge is included as part of the information displayed; since I know when I started the charge and I know how long it was charging, I simply add 2 hours and take the batteries off more than 2 hours after being shown as done.
> 
> For example: Let's say I put my Durcell Ion Core cells in to charge at 2:30pm. At 5 pm I check and they show as done, so I wait for the Maha to display charge time. If the Maha shows 144 minutes then I know that the charger said DONE at 4:45pm and I can take the batteries out two hours after that (so that the two-hour top-off is finished) - so I'll come back after 6:45pm.
> 
> It requires me to write down when I started and then to do some math, but I'm OK with that. I hope this helps with any confusion.



If someone is looking for a simple charger, then the C9000's not so hot. I wanted an all-in-one NiMH system, and my pair of Mahas have been great!


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 16, 2015)

How does the Xtar VC4 perform charging Eneloops (both standard and pro/XX)?
Has anybody tried?
Thanks for helping a noob out!


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 16, 2015)

MidnightDistortions said:


> Usually High IR cells are considered dead.



Thanks, MidnightDistortions. I am still learning. 

Another mistake I made was in purchasing 20 Eneloop Pros all in one swoop. I was planning to replace all the alkaleaks in my house. I chose the Pros thinking that 500 cycles was good enough for me, so long as I got longer runtimes.

After laying out about $90, I read here that—long runtimes notwithstanding—Eneloop Pros are a poor choice in low-draw devices such as clocks, TV remotes, etc. Runtimes are so long in those devices that self-discharge begins to be the limiting factor. Meanwhile, a poster advised me that IR could build up in batteries used for those applications, and that, in most cases, it could be cleared up by refreshing the batteries.



Grijon said:


> Regarding the Maha C9000's "incomplete" charging, it's my understanding that it does what it does intentionally in order to be gentle on the cells - I really like that.



No problem with that. My concern, and the only thing negative thing I have written about the C9000, is that the word "Done" is displayed at the wrong time. In fact, it appears when charging is only partially completed. And when charging is actually done, no indication is given. I think we both agree that is not ideal. 

Why not have the same "gentleness," but with accurate messages? Maha could use something like "Done 1" and "Done 2" if they wanted to report at the midway changeover. "Done 2" would be the message when battery charging is complete.



Grijon said:


> Here's what I posted in another thread for any concerns over 'undercharging': ...



The method you quoted sounds like it would be an effective workaround for this problem.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 16, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> My concern is only that the word "Done" is displayed at the wrong time. In fact, it appears when charging is only partially completed. And when charging is actually done, no indication is given.



this could be fixed with a simple change in the firmware code. 
it is a pity that the MH-C9000 firmware cannot be updated thru WiFi, USB cable, Ethernet cable, or Bluetooth.

below the 60$-mark only hobby chargers allow firmware updates


----------



## Ferdinando (Jul 16, 2015)

kreisl said:


> below the 100$-mark only hobby chargers allow firmware updates



SKYRC NC-2500 is firmware upgradable via Bluetooth with
smartphone app


----------



## Grijon (Jul 16, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Another mistake I made was in purchasing 20 Eneloop Pros all in one swoop. I was planning to replace all the alkaleaks in my house. I chose the Pros thinking that 500 cycles was good enough for me, so long as I got longer runtimes.
> 
> After laying out about $90, I read here that—long runtimes notwithstanding—Eneloop Pros are a poor choice in low-draw devices such as clocks, TV remotes, etc. Runtimes are so long in those devices that self-discharge begins to be the limiting factor.



It wouldn't be cost effective, but you could buy lights for the Pros and regular Eneloops for your low-drain devices...:devil:



> No problem with that. My concern, and the only thing negative thing I have written about the C9000, is that the word "Done" is displayed at the wrong time. In fact, it appears when charging is only partially completed. And when charging is actually done, no indication is given. I think we both agree that is not ideal.



Agreed, though I would argue that 'partially completed' is a little misleading based on my understanding that they show DONE at around 90%; "not ideal" is an excellent way to put it.



> Why not have the same "gentleness," but with accurate messages? Maha could use something like "Done 1" and "Done 2" if they wanted to report at the midway changeover. "Done 2" would be the message when battery charging is complete.



+1; I would love that!


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 17, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Another mistake I made was in purchasing 20 Eneloop Pros all in one swoop.





Grijon said:


> It wouldn't be cost effective, but you could buy lights for the Pros and regular Eneloops for your low-drain devices...:devil:



Oh, yeah! 

You are not the only gremlin who has been whispering that into my ears.


----------



## hatman (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm surprised that no testers here have reported on Maha's little brother, the Powerex MH-C401FS charger. It's compact and moderately priced.

I've been using one for more than a year with good results and no issues.

It has four independent circuits and can manually switch between 100-minute fast charge and 8 hour gentle charge. I'm in no hurry and use gentle charge on my Eneloops.

It includes AC charger and car charger. Sold at various places, listed on Amazon at $38.99. Recommended.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 17, 2015)

hatman said:


> I'm surprised that no testers here have reported on Maha's little brother, the Powerex MH-C401FS charger. It's compact and moderately priced.



It would be nice with a sticky thread where people could wish for reviews (by me), but I doubt it would be within the rules.


----------



## hatman (Jul 17, 2015)

hatman said:


> I'm surprised that no testers here have reported on Maha's little brother, the Powerex MH-C401FS charger. It's compact and moderately priced.
> 
> I've been using one for more than a year with good results and no issues.
> 
> ...



Addendum: I see that there is also an international version of this compact smart charger (110-240v) at a very attractive price.


----------



## Grijon (Jul 17, 2015)

hatman said:


> I'm surprised that no testers here have reported on Maha's little brother, the Powerex MH-C401FS charger. It's compact and moderately priced.
> 
> I've been using one for more than a year with good results and no issues.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing with us - I'd never heard of this charger, but it looks great and is now on my wishlist thanks to you! lovecpf


----------



## hatman (Jul 17, 2015)

Grijon said:


> Thank you for sharing with us - I'd never heard of this charger, but it looks great and is now on my wishlist thanks to you! lovecpf




What I like about it is that it is simple and uncomplicated and there's nothing to screw up.


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 18, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> How does the Xtar VC4 perform charging Eneloops (both standard and pro/XX)?
> Has anybody tried?
> Thanks for helping a noob out!



Does anybody at all have one or tried? Pls


----------



## kreisl (Jul 18, 2015)

VC4 Eneloop was tested in Denmark:
http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Xtar VC4 UK.html


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 18, 2015)

kreisl said:


> VC4 Eneloop was tested in Denmark:
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Xtar VC4 UK.html



Wow nice Thanks!
I'm thinking about the Nitecore D4 and the VC4 -don't know which one's best...


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 18, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> Wow nice Thanks!
> I'm thinking about the Nitecore D4 and the VC4 -don't know which one's best...



The VC4 will require you to buy a separate USB power supply, unless you already have one. I still have not heard any explanation for why that makes sense, but for me, that was a deal-breaker. HKJ's tests showed it is a good charger otherwise...but the D4 is also, and doesn't have any such issues. The only reason I would consider the Xtar is if I really wanted the capacity readout...personally I don't find it necessary, but it is a feature that the D4 does not have.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't doubt those lower end Maha/PowerEx chargers are good, but the question is... how worth is it to you? I'm saying this because the official chargers from Sanyo or Panasonic could be just as capable (depending on which model and vintage you get) in terms of charge rate and method, plus usually costs a lot less... also, they tend to be the most compact of the many decent smart chargers out there, which is the idea when it comes to getting the lower end Maha/PowerEx chargers due to their compactness/portability 


but... that VC4 charger looks pretty nifty and tempting because it has all of those stats in the nice big LCD, plus the fact that it can charge a multitude of cell chemistries and sizes... too bad it doesn't come with a wall wart, but it looks like a pretty straight forward 3rd party solution to it


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 19, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> The VC4 will require you to buy a separate USB power supply, unless you already have one. I still have not heard any explanation for why that makes sense, but for me, that was a deal-breaker. HKJ's tests showed it is a good charger otherwise...but the D4 is also, and doesn't have any such issues. The only reason I would consider the Xtar is if I really wanted the capacity readout...personally I don't find it necessary, but it is a feature that the D4 does not have.



The capacity read-out might be a good idea for a newbie so I can learn more but then I would have to buy a good quality USB adapter for the VC4. 
I have asked HKJ what he thinks about using this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CG2ATQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20 but he was too busy to test anymore so have you tried it or What do you use? (I have also considered the recommended Xtar 2.1A Wall Adaptor).

I also found the VC4 on GearBest for $20~ A BARGAIN (they had like 100~ of them) so they both cost about the same...

Thanks Guys!


----------



## hatman (Jul 20, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> I don't doubt those lower end Maha/PowerEx chargers are good, but the question is... how worth is it to you? I'm saying this because the official chargers from Sanyo or Panasonic could be just as capable (depending on which model and vintage you get) in terms of charge rate and method, plus usually costs a lot less... also, they tend to be the most compact of the many decent smart chargers out there, which is the idea when it comes to getting the lower end Maha/PowerEx chargers due to their compactness/portability



A fair question.

If I were trying Eneloops for the first time, I might be tempted to try a Sanyo or Panasonic charger because of their low cost.

But if I wanted to make sure that my batteries didn't get overcharged, I'd pick the little Maha/Powerex. While the newer Panasonic may make the same claim, my experience is that the Maha really delivers.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 20, 2015)

Actually, you might be misinformed... not all of the Sanyo and Panasonic chargers can overcharge cells, only the cheap ones bundled in the cheapest kits have that potential. For either brand of charger, it's a matter of choosing the right one out of the dozens they made. The often mentioned/popular ones here, such as the MQH03 and MQR06 are smart charger and have a full set of charge termination techniques (as well as full individual channels) just like all of the premium "boutique" chargers out there. This has been proven by others who have tested these chargers. Search for discussions/reviews of these chargers, and even the new Panasonic BQ-CC16 for good information about this.

They are not considered cheap chargers and were quite a bit more expensive than their cheapest kit/bundle chargers. They still were and are (ie: Panasonic BQ-CC16 or BQ-CC21, both currently in production) cheaper than some of those premium 3rd party chargers though.

In the end, it all comes down to the matter of choice, what you want in features, and how much you want to spend.
IMO, if you want a simple smart charger with the portability that's brain dead simple to use, you really can't go wrong with the better Sanyo or Panasonic chargers. Downside is, having to import them as they never really officially offered them in the US. But even still, with it all said and done, it's still cheaper than than many 3rd party (good) smart chargers!


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 21, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Thanks, MidnightDistortions. I am still learning.
> 
> Another mistake I made was in purchasing 20 Eneloop Pros all in one swoop. I was planning to replace all the alkaleaks in my house. I chose the Pros thinking that 500 cycles was good enough for me, so long as I got longer runtimes.
> 
> After laying out about $90, I read here that—long runtimes notwithstanding—Eneloop Pros are a poor choice in low-draw devices such as clocks, TV remotes, etc. Runtimes are so long in those devices that self-discharge begins to be the limiting factor. Meanwhile, a poster advised me that IR could build up in batteries used for those applications, and that, in most cases, it could be cleared up by refreshing the batteries.



Yeah in that case the refresh might remedy the high IR. Basically since the Eneloop Pros are designed for high drain, the higher mAh may not be the only factor in the reasons those cells work better in battery depleting devices. Run times in low drain applications last so long that i think AAA 800mAh Eneloops would be sufficient enough. I actually plan on ordering some AAA to AA converters for some low drain devices that a brand new AA Eneloop would just almost feel like a waste, the AAA cells are cheaper so using those in tv remotes and clocks would be more ideal when i need them. Also would be great for this Innova multimeter which takes AA cells. Usually i'll assign older high IR cells to these low drain devices but at some point my old NiMH cells will give out.



> No problem with that. My concern, and the only thing negative thing I have written about the C9000, is that the word "Done" is displayed at the wrong time. In fact, it appears when charging is only partially completed. And when charging is actually done, no indication is given. I think we both agree that is not ideal.
> 
> Why not have the same "gentleness," but with accurate messages? Maha could use something like "Done 1" and "Done 2" if they wanted to report at the midway changeover. "Done 2" would be the message when battery charging is complete.



Usually i can tell by the voltage, the voltage will drop a bit but then after awhile they'll jump back up and then settle at a particular voltage when they are done, though it would be nice if they showed a 'top off' stage and a trickle charge mode with showing the mA that is still put into the battery. With that being said i don't have to worry about pulling out the cells right when the charger is done, i can leave them on without worry of overcharge. My La Crosse charger will fully charge Eneloops but then i have to ensure they are taken off the charger to avoid the trickle charge to overcharge the cells.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 21, 2015)

i don't know what that is but looks like eneloop chargers from catalog pdf:

http://www.docdroid.net/9Qe71Zq/sanyo-time.pdf.html


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 21, 2015)

kreisl said:


> i don't know what that is but looks like eneloop chargers from catalog pdf:
> 
> http://www.docdroid.net/9Qe71Zq/sanyo-time.pdf.html



It is.. but they're Japan only Sanyo chargers... most export chargers use different model #s, even if they're the same thing
This post explains better...


----------



## recDNA (Jul 22, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> Actually, you might be misinformed... not all of the Sanyo and Panasonic chargers can overcharge cells, only the cheap ones bundled in the cheapest kits have that potential. For either brand of charger, it's a matter of choosing the right one out of the dozens they made. The often mentioned/popular ones here, such as the MQH03 and MQR06 are smart charger and have a full set of charge termination techniques (as well as full individual channels) just like all of the premium "boutique" chargers out there. This has been proven by others who have tested these chargers. Search for discussions/reviews of these chargers, and even the new Panasonic BQ-CC16 for good information about this.
> 
> They are not considered cheap chargers and were quite a bit more expensive than their cheapest kit/bundle chargers. They still were and are (ie: Panasonic BQ-CC16 or BQ-CC21, both currently in production) cheaper than some of those premium 3rd party chargers though.
> 
> ...


OK, I want one of these MQH03 or the other one but where can I buy them? This thread is really hard on beginners. Are you saying there are no good chargers available in usa? I mean this in the most respectful way but can someone simply say where we can buy a quality charger that accurately reports when batteries are charged? People seem to love Maha but everyone agrees it reports batteries charged before they are? That's pretty useless.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 22, 2015)

recDNA said:


> People seem to love Maha but everyone agrees it reports batteries charged before they are? That's pretty useless.



Depends, you only loose a little bit in capacity.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 22, 2015)

What about this one?
Panasonic BQ-CC17KSBA eneloop Advanced Individual Battery Charger with 4 LED Charge Indicator Lights, Black

Is this good and safe? It says it charges batteries individually. I'd really like to find a charger that tells me whwn batteries are fully charged but won't over-charge them


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 22, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I'd really like to find a charger that tells me when batteries are fully charged but won't over-charge them



I made the jump to NiMH last month when I purchased 20 Eneloop Pros. Except for wishing I had bought a mix of regular Eneloops and Pros, I am happy to be dumping alkaleaks.

As far as chargers go, I bought the Opus BT-C700. It got a good review from HKJ, and it terminates correctly. It also is an analyzer that can charge, discharge, cycle, and test batteries. On GearBest, it was priced around $25 US. I have yet to receive the shipment, so the jury is still out my first direct-from-China purchase.

Since I knew I would want to have an analyzer to check my batteries as they age, I decided not to buy a charger today and an analyzer tomorrow.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm very interested if anyone has tried the Panasonic BQ-CC17KSBA eneloop Advanced Individual Battery Charger with 4 LED Charge Indicator Lights, Black since it is available right now in USA. I prefer not to deal with customs.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 22, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I'm very interested if anyone has tried the Panasonic BQ-CC17KSBA eneloop Advanced Individual Battery Charger with 4 LED Charge Indicator Lights, Black since it is available right now in USA. I prefer not to deal with customs.



I did a review of it: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Panasonic BQ-CC17 UK.html


----------



## recDNA (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks! HS1 over 70C? Isn't that too hot?

Maha charges faster without more heat?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 22, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Thanks! HS1 over 70C? Isn't that too hot?



If it had been on the outside of the charger, it might be a problem, but as long as it is a single part inside the charger it is probably acceptable.
Electronic parts that handles power are often rated for 150C.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 22, 2015)

HKJ said:


> If it had been on the outside of the charger, it might be a problem, but as long as it is a single part inside the charger it is probably acceptable.
> Electronic parts that handles power are often rated for 150C.


Wow. That's really hot. Obviously I chose an easily available inexpensive charger. Is there another easily available (amazon or ebay or usa dealer) that is safe and charges faster than the Panasonic BQ-CC17KSBA eneloop Advanced Individual Battery Charger with 4 LED Charge Indicator Lights, Black


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 22, 2015)

recDNA said:


> OK, I want one of these MQH03 or the other one but where can I buy them? This thread is really hard on beginners. Are you saying there are no good chargers available in usa? I mean this in the most respectful way but can someone simply say where we can buy a quality charger that accurately reports when batteries are charged? People seem to love Maha but everyone agrees it reports batteries charged before they are? That's pretty useless.



The only "good" official Eneloop chargers in the USA were limited to:

NC-MDU01 -- USB charger (discontinued)
NC-MQN05 -- 4 cell 7 hour charger (discontinued)
NC-MDR01 / NC-MDR02 -- 2 cell 4 hour travel charger (discontinued)
BQ-CC17 -- 4 cell 7 hour charger (in production)

All other chargers that were sold in the USA were just as slow and/or could only charge in pairs and were timer based.

The NC-MQH03 was sold briefly in Canada as part of the Costco bundles back in 2008 I believe. This charger was primarily sold in Southeast Asia (not Japan). You can now only find it relatively easily on eBay Singapore. The listings do not have shipping option, you will need to PM the sellers to arrange shipment. It is not hard to do at all and the sellers are trustworthy, I have dealt with them recently. Although the MQH03 has the very attractive feature of the 12VDC jack for car charging or wall wart use, the best thing about this is that it has better charging rates for AAAs also. If you don't care about these, then you can find NC-MQH01 or NC-MQH02 easier here on eBay USA and Amazon USA. But due to the higher charging rates these chargers output, I only recommend using them for regular Eneloops or Eneloop Pros. I don't recommend them for Eneloop Lites as the rates are too high for them in some cases, and could cause serious heat issues.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 22, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I'm very interested if anyone has tried the Panasonic BQ-CC17KSBA eneloop Advanced Individual Battery Charger with 4 LED Charge Indicator Lights, Black since it is available right now in USA. I prefer not to deal with customs.



I understand your hesitance in dealing with customs, however, I have imported thousands of dollars of goods (various non-battery or flash light things for the most part) from around the world without any issues (knocks on wood). If this is just airmail that USPS does the final delivery, it is a very smooth process. Since this is international mail, there's just additional waiting time for your order to arrive. 

Unfortunately, the BQ-CC17 is a slow 7 hour charger, although it does have the benefit of having individual channels, so that makes it good to use if you're not in a hurry. But really, for an in-production official charger, I'd go with the BQ-CC16 (not available in black), or the BQ-CC21 (has either color). Both have similar charge rates and both are smart chargers. Both charge 4 cells in 4 hours, or 2 cells in 2 hours-- all within the 0.5C to 1C rates. The BQ-CC16 is for the rest of the world and the BQ-CC21 is for the home market (Japan). You can find these easily on eBay USA or Amazon USA. The buyer protections offered from either site makes the process smooth and hassle free.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 23, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> The NC-MQH03 was sold briefly in Canada as part of the Costco bundles back in 2008 I believe. This charger was primarily sold in Southeast Asia (not Japan). You can now only find it relatively easily on eBay Singapore. The listings do not have shipping option, you will need to PM the sellers to arrange shipment. It is not hard to do at all and the sellers are trustworthy, I have dealt with them recently. Although the MQH03 has the very attractive feature of the 12VDC jack for car charging or wall wart use, the best thing about this is that it has better charging rates for AAAs also.



Yes, I have this charger, and it's a great charger for fast-charging. Either 1 or 2 hour charging for AA and AAA, depending on which slots you use (outside slots are the fast-charge). All slots are individually charged. Reliably terminates. Obviously, due to the high charging rates, it's not any good for very old cells, but it still charges my 9-year old Eneloops just fine. I usually only use it when I need a quick charge.

My only complaint is that it only has 1 LED, which goes out when all slots are finished charging. There's no individual LEDs for each slot, like the BQ-CC17 has.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 23, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Yes, I have this charger, and it's a great charger for fast-charging. Either 1 or 2 hour charging for AA and AAA, depending on which slots you use (outside slots are the fast-charge). All slots are individually charged. Reliably terminates. Obviously, due to the high charging rates, it's not any good for very old cells, but it still charges my 9-year old Eneloops just fine. I usually only use it when I need a quick charge.
> 
> My only complaint is that it only has 1 LED, which goes out when all slots are finished charging. There's no individual LEDs for each slot, like the BQ-CC17 has.



Yeah, I'm not happy about the single LED in the MQH03 either... as they say, you win some, you lose some 
the MQR06 has individual LEDs though and not bad in terms of speed.... the BQ-CC16 has basically the same case as the MQR06, except only 2 different charging rates instead of 3, and green LEDs instead of blue... no big deal if you just want hassle free purchase of a charger, rather than more effort to get the MQR06


----------



## recDNA (Jul 23, 2015)

The BQCC16 or BQCC21 charge faster. Do they also have individual charging or do batteries have to be charged in pairs?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 23, 2015)

recDNA said:


> The BQCC16 or BQCC21 charge faster. Do they also have individual charging or do batteries have to be charged in pairs?



I have also done a review of CC16: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Panasonic BQ-CC16 UK.html


----------



## recDNA (Jul 23, 2015)

I found the BQCC21 with eneloop pros on Amazon but it was EXPENSIVE. The BQCC16 costs less but does not come with pros.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 23, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I found the BQCC21 with eneloop pros on Amazon but it was EXPENSIVE. The BQCC16 costs less but does not come with pros.


Another person earlier in this thread had the same dilemma... getting these for a good price is a matter of some creative searching and also buying from the right place 
Here is what I replied with:​

Kouryu said:


> Actually, if you search "Eneloop forest" on Amazon, there's the Forest Tones limited edition set that shows up for about $32... You expect Amazon to show this when you search "BQ-CC21", but it doesn't... same with ebay, search the same way or "Eneloop limited" and the same kit shows up for about the same price
> Also, on ebay, if you search "BQ-CC21", you can buy just the charger alone for about $25
> 
> Like I said... the price is pretty good and IMO, is a better deal than getting the BQ-CC17 + 4 batteries set


----------



## recDNA (Jul 24, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> Another person earlier in this thread had the same dilemma... getting these for a good price is a matter of some creative searching and also buying from the right place
> Here is what I replied with:​​


Thank you but that search produces this result


----------



## BloodLust (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm happy with my Sanyo NC-MQR03. It's been serving me well for several years.
I wanted to get another charger as backup or get an analyzing charger but the Sanyo hasn't given me any real reason to change it yet.

Since I got an Xtar XP1 for travel since I usually just bring 1xAA lights because of their size, I haven't had an itch to upgrade.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 24, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Thank you but that search produces this result



Yes, it's the Forest tones charger set, like I said... K-KJ21MCC40F is the set #... comes with 1 black BQ-CC21 charger, 4 Forest tones AAs
http://panasonic.jp/battery/charge/forest/
This is currently the cheapest way to to get a black BQ-CC21 charger (sometimes ebay is cheaper than amazon). If you want cheaper, than you can get just the charger on ebay (new), but it only is sold in white


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 24, 2015)

BloodLust said:


> I'm happy with my Sanyo NC-MQR03. It's been serving me well for several years.
> I wanted to get another charger as backup or get an analyzing charger but the Sanyo hasn't given me any real reason to change it yet.
> 
> Since I got an Xtar XP1 for travel since I usually just bring 1xAA lights because of their size, I haven't had an itch to upgrade.


The MQR03 is a very good charger... no reason to get rid of it... only time to replace it is when you splurge for those expensive analyzing chargers
I have a TGR03 myself, which is basically the same thing except slot 2 has the "check" function... insert a cell, then plug the charger in... wait 3 seconds for it to test, then it will light up in one of 3 colors to show you state of charge, like the eneloopy does

The great thing about these chargers is its refresh function, so it's good for tired cells... it discharges at a very gentle rate (takes about 8 hours for a full ~2000mAh) cell, before it recharges at the specified rates... it seems to treat cells much better than what the Sony BCG-34MRMF does (even with the cover off, cells get uncomfortably warm compared to ANY Sanyo charger... this is with charging and refresh modes, doesn't matter)


----------



## recDNA (Jul 24, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> Yes, it's the Forest tones charger set, like I said... K-KJ21MCC40F is the set #... comes with 1 black BQ-CC21 charger, 4 Forest tones AAs
> http://panasonic.jp/battery/charge/forest/
> This is currently the cheapest way to to get a black BQ-CC21 charger (sometimes ebay is cheaper than amazon). If you want cheaper, than you can get just the charger on ebay (new), but it only is sold in white


Does this BQCC21 charger have an American style AC plug. On ebay it warns it may not. Amazon doesn't mention it.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 24, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Does this BQCC21 charger have an American style AC plug. On ebay it warns it may not. Amazon doesn't mention it.



Absolutely! Japan uses the same style plug as USA, except they are not polarized for anything. This means you can buy anything from Japan and it will plug into an US outlet, as long as it's voltage compatible (they use 100 volts, so "dual voltage" things are compatible)




From Yahoo Japan auction


----------



## recDNA (Jul 25, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> Absolutely! Japan uses the same style plug as USA, except they are not polarized for anything. This means you can buy anything from Japan and it will plug into an US outlet, as long as it's voltage compatible (they use 100 volts, so "dual voltage" things are compatible)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does that mean? Is there a switch to go from 100 volts to 110(usa)?


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 25, 2015)

recDNA said:


> What does that mean? Is there a switch to go from 100 volts to 110(usa)?



it auto detects mains voltage and switches automatically to match the input voltage.... literally, there's nothing to do other than flipping the plug out, then plugging it in
The packaging says "Worldwide voltage" in Japanese too... they want to make this travel friendly, so in our case, it makes this easy to import and use, without needing a step down transformer

The BQ-CC16 is the same way... it is also auto switching voltage, the euro or UK plugs and be removed by unclipping it, which exposes the US style plug.... you don't need a step up transformer for those either, just plug it in!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok thanks. This is the charger I need then. Too bad it doesn't come with pros but you can't have everything


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 25, 2015)

It does come with pros! But it's more expensive, since pros are more expensive cells... 
http://panasonic.jp/battery/charge/p-db/category/eneloop-high-3-set/lineup.html
only available with AAs, no AAA charger + cell sets (although AAA packs are available)
This black charger originally came with this pro set, all the normal eneloop sets come with white chargers... it's only the forest tones sets comes with the black charger

my original advice was only suggesting the simplest/cheapest way to get the BQ-CC21 charger... but since you want pros, then:
K-KJ21HCC40... about $40 on Amazon USA.... $37 on ebay USA... I'd go the ebay route, since either option involves Japanese sellers anyway, so delivery time will be pretty much the same... at $37, it's not much difference in price between paying $25 for a white BQ-CC21 charger + $15ish for 4 eneloop pros


----------



## recDNA (Jul 26, 2015)

That link is in Japanese. I only read English. I will search that number though. I prefer Amazon but that's just me


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 26, 2015)

It's in Japanese because the BQ-CC21 and its battery sets are Japan only, it's not officially sold anywhere else! There is no language choice here. If you want to read it in English, use Google Translate. Otherwise, the rest of this thread may have answers you are looking for.

Any English pages will be for the CC16, CC17, CC18, CC51 chargers, which are sold everywhere _but_ Japan.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 26, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> It's in Japanese because the BQ-CC21 and its battery sets are Japan only, it's not officially sold anywhere else! There is no language choice here. If you want to read it in English, use Google Translate. Otherwise, the rest of this thread may have answers you are looking for.
> 
> Any English pages will be for the CC16, CC17, CC18, CC51 chargers, which are sold everywhere _but_ Japan.


Well Amazon has it in English right? Not much detail but it is there. I wonder if the reason is the charger fails to pass USA safety regs?


----------



## hatman (Oct 4, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> It does come with pros! But it's more expensive, since pros are more expensive cells...
> http://panasonic.jp/battery/charge/p-db/category/eneloop-high-3-set/lineup.html
> only available with AAs, no AAA charger + cell sets (although AAA packs are available)
> This black charger originally came with this pro set, all the normal eneloop sets come with white chargers... it's only the forest tones sets comes with the black charger
> ...



I really appreciate this advice - thanks.

For those who want to keep it even more simple and worry-free, check out the little Maha Powerex MH 401FS charger mentioned in post 101 -- it was just $36 with excellent user ratings last I checked on Amazon.


----------



## singapore.mo.b (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi! Can I use a Hitachi Maxell quick charger for eneloops? Input: AC 100 ~ 240V, 50/60Hz, 7W Output: DC 1.2V. 1050mA (AA x 2), 525mA (AA x 4), 600mA (AAA x 2), 300mA (AAA x 4)


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Oct 12, 2015)

singapore.mo.b said:


> Hi! Can I use a Hitachi Maxell quick charger for eneloops? Input: AC 100 ~ 240V, 50/60Hz, 7W Output: DC 1.2V. 1050mA (AA x 2), 525mA (AA x 4), 600mA (AAA x 2), 300mA (AAA x 4)



Sure you can. 1A for 2 Eneloops is fine and 1A is what a lot of us charge them up at. 525mA for four might be a tad low, but not too low. For AAAs, both charging rates are acceptable. I charge my AAA Eneloops at 400mA, but 600mA for two, while a bit high for my tastes, is fine.

Chris


----------



## Kouryu (Oct 15, 2015)

Just released in Japan:
BQ-CC57... 4 bay smart charger with USB output
BQ-CC55... replaces BQ-CC21... no more plastic lid, looks similar to BQ-CC16, but has LED light strip at the top instead of hidden LEDs at bottom
BQ-CC53... replaces BQ-CC22... no more plastic lid, looks similar to BQ-CC17, but has LED light strip at the top instead of hidden LEDs at bottom


----------



## djdawg (Nov 29, 2015)

All this talk is Rocket science to me ..................lol
I just bought a Nitecore D-4 ............I hope this one is good enough.
Yah ? Nay ??


----------



## rjking (Mar 7, 2016)

Kouryu said:


> Just released in Japan:
> BQ-CC57... 4 bay smart charger with USB output
> BQ-CC55... replaces BQ-CC21... no more plastic lid, looks similar to BQ-CC16, but has LED light strip at the top instead of hidden LEDs at bottom
> BQ-CC53... replaces BQ-CC22... no more plastic lid, looks similar to BQ-CC17, but has LED light strip at the top instead of hidden LEDs at bottom



BQ CC57 looks sweet.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Eneloops: what charger do I need?*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> No, the BQ-CC17 is definitely a smart charger as well. I don't know what algorithm it uses to terminate, but it does so reliably and does it for individual cells in all 4 slots. It's just slow: 300mA for AA and 150mA for AAA.
> 
> I personally like the MQH03, because it charges so much faster (and is also single-channel). But the BQ-CC17 is a good charger too, if you don't mind waiting. Having 4 separate LEDs to indicate charge is a nice feature. (The MQH03 lacks this.)



Can the BQCC17 charge 4 cells at different stating voltages and battery types? Like 1 eneloop AAA one duraloop AAA one panasonic AA and one energizer AA


----------



## recDNA (May 15, 2016)

I have read conflicting info on the b1cc16. The guy who sells them on ebay says it won't work in America without some sort of converter. I read a review that said there is an American plug behind the European plug and you just need to remove the European plug with "tools?". Anybody in America got the 16? Could you explain?


----------



## HKJ (May 15, 2016)

recDNA said:


> I have read conflicting info on the b1cc16. The guy who sells them on ebay says it won't work in America without some sort of converter. I read a review that said there is an American plug behind the European plug and you just need to remove the European plug with "tools?". Anybody in America got the 16? Could you explain?




You could start by checking my review: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Panasonic BQ-CC16 UK.html


----------



## recDNA (May 15, 2016)

Kouryu said:


> it auto detects mains voltage and switches automatically to match the input voltage.... literally, there's nothing to do other than flipping the plug out, then plugging it in
> The packaging says "Worldwide voltage" in Japanese too... they want to make this travel friendly, so in our case, it makes this easy to import and use, without needing a step down transformer
> 
> The BQ-CC16 is the same way... it is also auto switching voltage, the euro or UK plugs and be removed by unclipping it, which exposes the US style plug.... you don't need a step up transformer for those either, just plug it in!


How do I unplug the European plug? The guy selling them in Japan says it only has European plug.


----------



## recDNA (May 15, 2016)

HKJ said:


> You could start by checking my review: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Panasonic BQ-CC16 UK.html


I did. Youn mentioned need tools to remove European plug but no directions. I have very few tools and no idea how to do it nor what tools I would need. It isn't worth it if I need to buy some special tool or need common sense to figure out how to do it. I have no common sense nor mechanical aptitude.

Also the plug in the second photo looks pointed not American. Maybe just the angle?

Amazon listing says.. 
Condition and notes:
New
Panasonic Eneloop Smart & Quick Charger BQ-CC16 + 1x4 AA [Chargeur - universel]. Within 5 business days is required for the shipment of your order. Professional seller. Fast delivery and careful from France.


Our electronic products have french plug needing an adaptater for your country.


----------



## HKJ (May 15, 2016)

recDNA said:


> I did. Youn mentioned need tools to remove European plug but no directions. I have very few tools and no idea how to do it nor what tools I would need. It isn't worth it if I need to buy some special tool or need common sense to figure out how to do it. I have no common sense nor mechanical aptitude.



The tool is anything with a point, a screw driver works fine. If you have look pointy nails that may be enough.

Here is a close-up of the locking mechanism, the latch I have marked in red must be pushed down:









recDNA said:


> Also the plug in the second photo looks pointed not American. Maybe just the angle?



I do not remember the plug any more, but it looked like it would fit a US socket.


----------



## recDNA (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation but the explicit warnings that it doesn't work in America concern me. I would have no excuse to return it and your picture of the plug underneath doesn't look American. 
Do any Americans here have one?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 15, 2016)

40 slot eneloop charger is what you need 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoPE0mVIapk

John.


----------



## recDNA (May 15, 2016)

I finally bought a bqcc16. Been stalling long enough... And the search for cheap eneloops continues...


----------



## Phlogiston (May 15, 2016)

I'm not in the US, but I do have a BQ-CC16 with a UK plug on it, so I thought a couple of photos from a different angle might help. 

First up, the BQ-CC16 with the UK plug attached. 







Now an annotated version. 






The black arrow points to the slot where the retaining latch is. Use a flat blade screwdriver to slide it in the direction of the red arrow, towards the front of the charger. Whilst holding the latch back, slide the plug slightly in the direction of the green arrow, towards the top of the charger. The plug should then fall off. 

The latch isn't heavily sprung, so you shouldn't need to force it. I can actually get mine off using a (rather long) thumbnail in place of the screwdriver. 

Finally, the BQ-CC16 with the UK plug off. 






The US plug prongs actually make the connection to the removable plug; you can see the slots in the UK plug assembly. One nice thing for US users is that the US plug folds down into the body of the charger, which can be handy for travelling. You can see the recesses that the prongs rotate into in the photo. 

Getting the UK plug back on is slightly more awkward than getting it off, because there are a couple of tabs that have to hook into place before the retaining latch will engage. More finicky than difficult, though.

*Edit:* almost forgot: the rating plate on the charger says: 

Input 100-240V ~ 50-60Hz 0.2A


----------



## recDNA (May 15, 2016)

Thanks! Great help.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

Phlogiston said:


> I'm not in the US, but I do have a BQ-CC16 with a UK plug on it, so I thought a couple of photos from a different angle might help.
> 
> First up, the BQ-CC16 with the UK plug attached.
> 
> ...


Tbere is a star screw in the european head embedded in a hole between the prongs. Must I remove that screw before the steps you've described or does it stay there? It looks like it needs to come out but I will have to buy a star screwdriver to remove it so if it stays there it would be good to know. Thanks


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 23, 2016)

I have had a few Fuji digital camera`s and the battery charger had exactly the same US 2 prong clip for the multi-plug type connector, I use to have to use a flat screwdriver to press the little spung button to take the adaptor off the charger.

John.



Phlogiston said:


> I'm not in the US, but I do have a BQ-CC16 with a UK plug on it, so I thought a couple of photos from a different angle might help.
> 
> First up, the BQ-CC16 with the UK plug attached.
> 
> ...


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

Someone told me to remove the screw indented between the prongs first. It seemed logical looking at it but fortunately it isn't necessary. After stripping the screw trying to remove it (must be lockite in there) I found the European plug popped right off as advertised. In case anybody else tries this leave the screw alone. I hope I didn't damage anything but I doubt it since the screw didn't move at all as far as I can tell.


----------



## keithy (May 23, 2016)

recDNA said:


> Someone told me to remove the screw indented between the prongs first. It seemed logical looking at it but fortunately it isn't necessary.


That might have been me. Sorry - I thought it had to be removed as well as the latch. Good to know it just pops out without needing to remove the screw as well.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

keithy said:


> That might have been me. Sorry - I thought it had to be removed as well as the latch. Good to know it just pops out without needing to remove the screw as well.


No problem. Fortunately I couldn't budge the screw.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

HKJ said:


> I have also done a review of CC16: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Panasonic BQ-CC16 UK.html


Just received my bq-cc16 today. I'm afraid mine may be defective. It came with 4 Japan white eneloops. I decided to top them off to test the charger. In about 20 minutes the green light turned off in 3 bays but remained on in one. I noticed the 3 charged batteries were room temperature but the one remaining was warm. I measured the charge right off the charger of each. The 3 that finished were at 1.43 volts. The one still charging was at 1.47 volts and still charging. Do I have a defective charger? Now all the batteries have dropped to 1.43 volts.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 23, 2016)

I have many chargers, see my sig for a few, if i want to charge nimh AA or AAA i just slap them in this little wall wart, it only charges at 450ma for AA and 200ma for AAA but its fast enough for me, I have charged Eneloop AA2000ma and AAA 750ma, and a few other brands up to 2300mah and it charges them great, and i like the display it easy to see how my battery`s are charging and when they are done and they stay cool so they do not get damaged.

"Uniross LCD Intelligent AA/AAA Fast Charger 3-5 Hours"






John.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

Just got the 16 today. First step is to determine if defective. Is 1.47 volts too high to still be charging? Would it be dangerous to leave it in the bay another hour to see if it ever shuts off? I don't know if eneloops blow up when overcharged like li ions do.

Hmmm. I charged a couple of AAA and the bay I was concerned about actually terminated first at 1.44 volts. Maybe should have let it charge a little longer to see if it would shut off on its own.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 23, 2016)

I like 1.55v but I just feel the cell if it's warm but not too hot that I cannot keep my finger on it let it continue to charger but pull them if they feel too hot and have not terminated, new cells and old cells can miss termination but after one or two charges they are normally fine, if not they are most likely faulty. 

John


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

Ya. It's funny. The first time bay 3 wouldn't stop charging. This time it bay 4. It is hot but not so hot I can't leave my hand on it. The whole reason I bought a smart charger was to put in the batteries and not worry about it. Obviously that was naive. I hate to sit and watch batteries for hours. Just one AAA battery in it now. I will give it another 30 minutes to see if it ever terminates. Never had this problem with li ions.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (May 23, 2016)

1.55v seems normal for Eneloops. But i prefer the C9000 and not worry about missed terminations.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

Well it finally terminated at 1.47 volts so I guess charger is OK after all. Charging a couple of enitime batteries now. They came with a rechargeable keyboard. Made in China crap. Supposedly LSD 2000 mAh. I doubt both.

I'm watching for a sale on Eneloop Pros.


----------



## Azazel (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all,

This question keeps getting asked but no one seems to respond? I am looking at getting a charger that will charge my existing 18650/16340 batteries and eneloops (AAA and AA). My question is whether the Nitecore I4 or D4 are a good option? Or is there a better option out there at a similar price?

Cheers.


----------



## Liber8 (Aug 3, 2016)

Azazel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This question keeps getting asked but no one seems to respond? I am looking at getting a charger that will charge my existing 18650/16340 batteries and eneloops (AAA and AA). My question is whether the Nitecore I4 or D4 are a good option? Or is there a better option out there at a similar price?
> 
> Cheers.




I'm waiting on a Lii 500 right now. For 25 bucks the price is certainly right. About the same price as an Xtar VC4 but the Lii has features for analyzing. I have a Nitecore D2 and it feels so cheap and flimsy. The display is also really ugly blackish-green.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 3, 2016)

Azazel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This question keeps getting asked but no one seems to respond? I am looking at getting a charger that will charge my existing 18650/16340 batteries and eneloops (AAA and AA). My question is whether the Nitecore I4 or D4 are a good option? Or is there a better option out there at a similar price?
> 
> Cheers.



I've got an I4, v.2 and it's a decent charger. The D4 is probably a better option for its feature set. Still better, might be the Opus BT-3100/3400 multi-charger. Does some analyzing, like the Maha C9000 NiMH charger, will charge up all three li-ion chemistries 3.2v, 3.7v and 3.8v cells, will do NiMH, can charge down to 200mA for the 10440/16340 li-ions and can charge two li-ions at 2A each and four at 1A each. Runs on 12v, so you can use it in the car, or with 12v solar and isn't all that expensive at ~$50 with 12v car cigarette adapter.

It also allows you to do a rudimentary internal resistance (IR) test and allows you to discharge for capacity measurements and cycle the cells/batteries, to break them in a bit.

Chris


----------



## Azazel (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, unfortunately I cant find these chargers for sale in the UK. :thumbsdow


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 3, 2016)

Azazel said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, unfortunately I cant find these chargers for sale in the UK. :thumbsdow



Order it from GearBest. We're a global economy now. I once shipped a Mark Levinson DAC to a guy in Nagasaki, Japan and it got there just fine. Imagine that?

Chris


----------



## Azazel (Aug 4, 2016)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Order it from GearBest. We're a global economy now. I once shipped a Mark Levinson DAC to a guy in Nagasaki, Japan and it got there just fine. Imagine that?
> 
> Chris



Ive only gone and ordered it!


----------



## crimsondr (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi all,

I had a La Crosse BC500 charger that I used for my eneloops but it has completed died after 1.5 years of minimal use. Now looking for a new charger and doing a lot of reading. From what I've read trickle charging and PWM based charging is bad for eneloops. So here are my questions:

1. The two main chargers I was looking at, Maha MH-C9000 and Opus BT 3100 both trickle charge at the end of a cycle. If trickle charging is so bad for eneloops why are these chargers recommended?
2. Both these chargers also use PWM based charging, so again why are they recommended?
3. If trickle charging is bad for eneloops, why would you ever use the break-in mode of the maha mh-c9000?
4. Is there a recommended charger that does not trickle charge at the end of a cycle and does not use PWM when charging?

Thanks.


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Cimsondr,

Welcome to CPF.

The trickle charge rate of the C9000 is quite low. Extended trickle charging is not recommended but if you are going to leave the cells overnight a low trickle charge rate is much better than a higher trickle charge rate.

The Break In mode is an attempt to follow the industry standards for determining cell capacity. It also serves to revitalize a cell that has been in storage. Using the Break In mode every time you charge is not recommended, but utilizing it every year or every two years in an attempt to track the condition of your cells gives you an idea of where you are at.

Tom


----------



## crimsondr (Aug 30, 2016)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Cimsondr,
> 
> Welcome to CPF.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I just finished testing a couple AAA eneloops that are a few years old. I typically put batteries in the kids toys and forget about them. I first did a refresh analyze on them and they both came back with less than 200mAh capacity. I then did a break-in and now they both come back with over 600mAh capacity! So looks like this charger can certainly help restore cells!


----------



## BloodLust (Aug 30, 2016)

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## peahi (Nov 14, 2016)

rjking said:


> BQ CC57 looks sweet.




When does this charger come out in the US? This looks very promising for daily use and for emergencies (able to recharge a smartphone).


----------



## Climb14er (Nov 14, 2016)

Been using a Maha C9000 charger for years, charging my Eneloops. Works great, totally reliable, easy to change settings, does an excellent job. Highly recommended.


----------



## ScottJD (Dec 12, 2016)

peahi said:


> When does this charger come out in the US? This looks very promising for daily use and for emergencies (able to recharge a smartphone).


I just picked up a Costco pack that had 8 AA, 4 AAA and the BQ-CC55 charger for $20.
It had an instant $10 rebate, so this may not be the same for all Costco stores and Costco online is still $30.
I've never had an eneloop get that warm when charging, but I can say this charger does get them warm. Of course it's charging over twice as fast as the CC17 ones I own. I think it's the main reason I bought the pack.
I have also seen the CC55 on eBay for about $12-$14
I would be concerned about them getting warm, but it's inky warm and nothing like the old royavac 15 minuite fast chargers. Those would be so hot it would burn your hand if you didn't let them cool down first.

The good news is not only does it check the starting voltage, it is doing 750mA per each cell when it has 4 AA, and I was able to confirm and measure 3.033A when I was testing it. It seems to put out full power if you dead short a bay. So we know it can do 3A and it's a true 750mA each. Now it says it will charge 4AA in 3 hours, and 2AA in 1.5. So it might be putting out 1.5A per cell when it only has 2AA charging? I'm sure then two will get even hotter. But I quick tear down reveled it has two thermistors measuring the temperature. One between bay 1 and 2, and another between bay 3 and 4. I don't know if it will shut down once it reaches a dangerous temp or ifs it's doing an active charging method my monitoring the temperature and decreasing the current on the bays that are getting over a certain temperature? 

It has a lot more active circuitry on the board, bigger caps, and of course a bigger transformer. But I didn't take the time yet to identify each chip or even partially reverse engineer it.
I was glad to see the temperature monitoring, something the old one was missing.
It also has great separation in between the AC and DC side with a plastic blast shield and a high voltage cutout in the PCB. It looks nicely designed and thought out.

The highest temp I measured so far on the charger with the case on it was 40C, the hottest battery was 44C and thus is from a set I bought over a year ago, maybe abut 14 months ago? The temp measurement were taken with my FLIR. The newer ones seem to be cooler despite either set seeing much full drain and recharges. No wear near 2000 cycles yet. But now that I can charge them faster I think they will start getting more use. Well that and I'm finally almost out of the industrial alkaline pack I bought so standard stuff will start unsung the eneloop S also like TV remotes. 

I hope some of this helped,
Scott


----------



## speedlever (Aug 8, 2017)

ScottJD said:


> I just picked up a Costco pack that had 8 AA, 4 AAA and the BQ-CC55 charger for $20.
> It had an instant $10 rebate, so this may not be the same for all Costco stores and Costco online is still $30.
> I've never had an eneloop get that warm when charging, but I can say this charger does get them warm. Of course it's charging over twice as fast as the CC17 ones I own. I think it's the main reason I bought the pack.
> I have also seen the CC55 on eBay for about $12-$14
> ...




I bought this charger yesterday and today, stumbled across this review which doe NOT recommend the CC55 due to lack of thermal management.
https://www.filterjoe.com/2017/03/11/best-budget-chargers-bqcc55-fct344-bqcc17/

This charger seems pretty finicky about the batteries it will accept too as it won't accept my older rechargeable AA NiMH batteries, but will take some older rechargeable AAA NiMH batteries. But so far it has recharged my Eneloops just fine.

So I'm thinking I'll return this and order the Panasonic BQ-CC17 charger instead.


----------



## sbslider (Aug 8, 2017)

speedlever said:


> I bought this charger yesterday and today, stumbled across this review which doe NOT recommend the CC55 due to lack of thermal management.
> https://www.filterjoe.com/2017/03/11/best-budget-chargers-bqcc55-fct344-bqcc17/
> 
> This charger seems pretty finicky about the batteries it will accept too as it won't accept my older rechargeable AA NiMH batteries, but will take some older rechargeable AAA NiMH batteries. But so far it has recharged my Eneloops just fine.
> ...


I am happy with my BQ-CC17. The only time the batteries get warm is near the end of the charge time.


----------



## ChibiM (Aug 8, 2017)

speedlever said:


> I bought this charger yesterday and today, stumbled across this review which doe NOT recommend the CC55 due to lack of thermal management.
> https://www.filterjoe.com/2017/03/11/best-budget-chargers-bqcc55-fct344-bqcc17/
> 
> This charger seems pretty finicky about the batteries it will accept too as it won't accept my older rechargeable AA NiMH batteries, but will take some older rechargeable AAA NiMH batteries. But so far it has recharged my Eneloops just fine.
> ...


I`ve read that test as well. 
Although the BQ-CC55 charges at a faster pace, I don`t think it`s a bad charger. It can be finicky with older (non-eneloop) cells especially. That just tells you you better get eneloops  
I`ve been told that temperature of 50-55 degrees Celsius is no problem and that the BQ CC55 has a temp cutoff at 57 degrees. 
If you dont mind to wait longer for the batteries to finish charging, go for the BQ CC17, otherwise be happy with the BQ CC55. 
You could also wait a month or so, and go for the BQ CC65 when it becomes available.


----------



## speedlever (Aug 8, 2017)

ChibiM said:


> I`ve read that test as well.
> Although the BQ-CC55 charges at a faster pace, I don`t think it`s a bad charger. It can be finicky with older (non-eneloop) cells especially. That just tells you you better get eneloops
> I`ve been told that temperature of 50-55 degrees Celsius is no problem and that the BQ CC55 has a temp cutoff at 57 degrees.
> If you dont mind to wait longer for the batteries to finish charging, go for the BQ CC17, otherwise be happy with the BQ CC55.
> You could also wait a month or so, and go for the BQ CC65 when it becomes available.



The only eneloops I have are the gen 1 Sanyo AA and AAA and the gen 4 eneloops that came with the CC55 charger. Yeah, I don't plan to buy anthing but eneloops or their successor going forward. 

I didn't realize the BQ-CC65 was only a month out. That could be interesting. 

Panasonic is sending me a CC17 to try out. They initially wanted to send me another CC55 but I don't really think anything is wrong with this one. So I'd like to see if the CC17 has issues with my admittedly older rechargeable NiMH batteries. But I confess I was rather stumped when the CC55 red lighted a fully charged AA NiMH battery, but accepted an AAA NiMH battery. Could capacity be a factor?

Do you think that reviewer was over-reacting to the measured battery temp when he said he did not recommend the CC55 because of the temp?


----------



## speedlever (Aug 8, 2017)

Do you think the BC900 (Rev 33) charger is still ok to use? I'm concerned that it never seemed to stop charging the eneloops (prompting me to buy the CC55 smart charger). I still have a good stash of AA rechargeable NiMH batteries that, at this point, won't charge in the CC55. But I don't want to kill the eneloops if the BC900 doesn't recognize the termination point and overcharges them.

Sounds like my solution is to charge eneloops with the CC55/CC17 and the NiMH batteries with the BC900.


----------



## AA Cycler (Aug 9, 2017)

speedlever said:


> Panasonic is sending me a CC17 to try out.


 
Panasonic BQ-CC17 rejects cells with internal resistance higher than 350mOhm. I guess it will be as finicky with your older AA cells as BQ-CC55.

If you have a use case for high IR cells and still want to use them then I would recommend a charger that does not reject high IR cells, but rather lowers the charge current to prevent overheating. OPUS chargers do that. And also you want to charge high IR cells with low current. For example I charge my high IR cells with OPUS BT-C700 at 200mA.

Cheers,
AA Cycler


----------



## ProfJim (Aug 9, 2017)

speedlever said:


> Do you think that reviewer was over-reacting to the measured battery temp when he said he did not recommend the CC55 because of the temp?


I am the author of the *Best of the Budget Chargers: BQ-CC55 vs FCT344 vs BQ-CC17* review at the FilterJoe website. The reason the BQ-CC55 charger is not suitable is because when charging two NiMH Low Self Discharge FDKloop batteries (Fujitsu or Panasonic Eneloop) using slots 1 and 2, the maximum battery temperatures went as high as 53o​ - 58o​ (C).

The Fujitsu FCT344 charger's battery temperatures were *always* 39o​ (C) or lower during all of the two slot tests. I feel that all compact budget battery chargers should require little or no thought given to which slots should be used. The only exception is to decide if you want a high/fast charge rate using only one of two batteries or a lower/slower charge rate using three or four batteries.

In the review I said:

when charging two low self-discharge AA batteries, they must be inserted in the #1 and #4 slots to avoid over-heating the batteries
Testing with four older high self-discharge AA batteries with high internal resistance caused the batteries to get too hot to touch but the BQ-CC55 charger did not pause or stop the charging process and temperatures kept rising. It was clear after 5 hours that the charging was unlikely to ever terminate and the temperature seemed dangerously hot so the test was halted.
The BQ-CC55 battery charger has poor (if any) thermal management features and is potentially dangerous where batteries might melt or it might catch on fire.
Joe and I are thinking there’s a moral to this story: compact chargers and high charge rates do not easily mix. If you want to charge at a high rate, you’re better off using one of the larger, more expensive chargers reviewed elsewhere on this site, as these larger chargers simply do a better job of dissipating heat.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 9, 2017)

ProfJim said:


> The reason the BQ-CC55 charger is not suitable is because when charging two NiMH Low Self Discharge FDKloop batteries (Fujitsu or Panasonic Eneloop) using slots 1 and 2, the maximum battery temperatures went as high as 53o​ - 58o​ (C).



Why do you believe a short time at that temperature is a problem?


----------



## ProfJim (Aug 9, 2017)

HKJ said:


> Why do you believe a short time at that temperature is a problem?


Good question. In re-reading my post I should have said that the BQ-CC55 has major thermal problems when testing with older high self-discharge AA batteries and that charging with only two good FDKloop batteries resulted in much higher maximum temperatures than the BQ-CC17 and FCT344 chargers.

In Joe's *Best AA Batteries and Chargers: 2016 Update* blog, he reported the following Fujitsu FCT344 charger information:



> When charging at such high rates, there is a danger that batteries can overheat, so some form of heat detection is needed. This charger has it, and it was in fact triggered every time I attempted to charge some low-quality high self-discharge NiMH batteries I had lying around (6 years old).
> 
> 
> In fact, that is a significant drawback of this charger—you don’t want to charge 1 or 2 old, low-quality high self-discharge NiMH batteries that have high internal resistance. They will overheat and stop charging in less than 15 minutes. This occurred even with 4 such batteries charging at the lower rate, though they took longer to warm up and trigger the cutoff.
> ...


I stand by my statement that the BQ-CC55 has *some* serious thermal deficiencies. Most of the time the BQ-CC55 thermal performance is close to, but not as good as the FCT344. Which of these chargers would you recommend for non-technical users?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 9, 2017)

ProfJim said:


> Good question. In re-reading my post I should have said that the BQ-CC55 has major thermal problems when testing with older high self-discharge AA batteries and that charging with only two good FDKloop batteries resulted in much higher maximum temperatures than the BQ-CC17 and FCT344 chargers.
> 
> In Joe's *Best AA Batteries and Chargers: 2016 Update* blog, he reported the following Fujitsu FCT344 charger information:
> 
> I stand by my statement that the BQ-CC55 has *some* serious thermal deficiencies. Most of the time the BQ-CC55 thermal performance is close to, but not as good as the FCT344. Which of these chargers would you recommend for non-technical users?



So you're ProfJim, who wrote the article on FilterJoe's blog, which is normally penned by FilterJoe, who's currently too busy writing about baseball?

I'm a Dodgers/Marlins' fan, so I get that, but I just want to get the major players straight in my head.

The bottom line is we all should recycle batteries/cells when they wear out and this probably means high internal resistances for all practical purposes.

I have the Maha C9000 and the LaCrosse BC-700 (real battery cooker) and they both reject batteries that have 'arbitrarily' high I.R.s (according to their engineers). Things do get hot with high I.R.s, regardless of whether they're NiMH or Li-Ion.

It's not, per se, the fault of the charger, although a rejection feature like the two above, would be nice.

We need to define how 'high' is high, as well. My Maha rejects at anything over 2.00v, but I've gotten it to charge at 2.09v in the past and I can trick it into charging batteries with ~2.70v 'I.R.s' by inserting and removing them 5-6 times, bringing down the measured I.R. and allowing the charging cycle to start. However, at some point, jerking around with problematic batteries just isn't worth the fuss and into the recycle bin they go.

Good article, though.

Chris


----------



## ProfJim (Aug 9, 2017)

ChrisGarrett said:


> So you're ProfJim, who wrote the article on FilterJoe's blog, which is normally penned by FilterJoe, who's currently too busy writing about baseball?
> 
> I'm a Dodgers/Marlins' fan, so I get that, but I just want to get the major players straight in my head.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, it sounds like you're part of the forum welcoming clan.
I live in Fife, Wa. which is about 116 miles south of SilverFox who lives in Bellingham, Wa.

I've never been much of a baseball fan, but as a kid I did get to go to a few games at Fenway Park while Ted Williams was in the twilight of his career. For too many years while I was growing up the Red Sox had a nasty habit of choking every September by repeatedly snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.

For the past several months Joe has posted a compelling true baseball story in his blog. From Joe's introduction:

> I discovered this story within a novel-length forum thread of nearly 2000 posts. Detailed posts from Leo’s grandfather are supplemented with questions, advice, and insight from many other baseball-savvy participants. The story starts as Leo enters Little League and has not yet ended, as Leo is in the midst of his college baseball career.


I don't watch or follow baseball but reading about Leo's journey is a whole different story. Saying that Leo's story as told by Joe is a compelling read is an understatement!​
The story starts with *One Player’s Journey from Little League to College Baseball (The Beginning)*

This is my third forum post so I think that the rules say that I can now create a forum signature and even be able to create a forum profile.

My "convoy" is quite a bit smaller than yours. I have 4 Rosewill Cree XLamp XP-G R2 "tactical" flashlights and a modest collection of NiMH chargers including a 2011 Maha C-9000, Opus BT-C2000, Opus BT-C2400, Opus BT-C700, Fujitsu FCT344, BQ-CC17, BQ-CC55 and a Maha MH-C204W "battery starter". I have a 4-pack of Powerex 2700 batteries that still work even though this kit sat unused in my camera since 2009. The rest of batteries are all FDKloop LSD batteries where 75% are from Fujitsu and the rest are Eneloops. Joe had loaned me his La Crosse BC1000 for testing but after 2 months it no longer powers up, even though its power supply shows a no-load voltage of 3 volts.


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello ProfJim,

Welcome to CPF.

Tom


----------



## speedlever (Aug 21, 2017)

My apologies for the late reply. I am subscribed to this thread, but never received any alerts about subsequent replies.

i got the CC17 charger and tried the AA NiMH batteries that only got a flashing red light on the CC55 charger. I got a flashing green light with each of those cells in the CC17. I left them in for 24 hours and still had the flashing green light above each cell when I pulled them out. 

I looked in the user guide for the CC17 but could not find any explanation for the lights on the CC17.

As my plan going forward is to concentrate on eneloops and retire my remaining alkaline and rechargeable NiMH batteries, I feel comfortable using both the CC-17 and 55 chargers keeping in mind the thermal aspects of the CC55. I don't expect my BC900 to see much use going forward. 

I'll also be interested in the forthcoming BQ-CC65 charger. 
'Gadgets-r-us'


----------



## ChibiM (Aug 21, 2017)

speedlever said:


> My apologies for the late reply. I am subscribed to this thread, but never received any alerts about subsequent replies.
> 
> i got the CC17 charger and tried the AA NiMH batteries that only got a flashing red light on the CC55 charger. I got a flashing green light with each of those cells in the CC17. I left them in for 24 hours and still had the flashing green light above each cell when I pulled them out.
> 
> ...



Interesting that even the CC17 showed some flashing greens  

You better dispose those old worn batteries, and get yourself some eneloops. Enjoy your chargers!


----------



## speedlever (Aug 21, 2017)

Again, I'm not getting any notifications to thread replies, even though I'm subscribed. Any idea what's up with that?

So what do the lights on the CC17 indicate? I never have found any documentation on that. Unless the user guide on the CC55 is the same. The CC55 does tell me what the lights all mean.

Agree on tossing the old batteries. Sooner rather than later!


----------



## ProfJim (Aug 22, 2017)

speedlever said:


> Again, I'm not getting any notifications to thread replies, even though I'm subscribed. Any idea what's up with that?
> 
> So what do the lights on the CC17 indicate? I never have found any documentation on that. Unless the user guide on the CC55 is the same. The CC55 does tell me what the lights all mean.
> 
> Agree on tossing the old batteries. Sooner rather than later!


from the BQ-CC17 user manual:

*OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS*
In this charger 4 AA and/or 4 AAA batteries can be charged in several combinations (see fig. 4)
1) Observe polarity by matching (+) and (-) on the batteries to (+) and (-) on the charger.


For AA battery, insert from the (+) terminal and push on the (-) terminal. (fig 2)
For AAA battery, insert from (-) terminal, then place (+) terminal into (+) contact place. (fig 3)
2) Plug charger into standard 100–240 V AC outlet;
*3) Charging indicator light will be lit after blinking fast several times, indicating that charging is being conducted.*If indicator light does not come on:​a) Make sure batteries are inserted, making proper contact with terminals in each slot;
b) Make sure charger is plugged into a working AC outlet.​*4) After charging fully the charging indicator light will turn off.* The charger should then be unplugged from the AC outlet and the batteries removed.The auto-off feature will automatically shut off the charger when the batteries are completely charged.
Charging times shown in Table 1 are only indicative and can vary depending on temperature and battery status.​


----------



## speedlever (Aug 22, 2017)

ProfJim said:


> from the BQ-CC17 user manual:
> 
> *OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS*
> In this charger 4 AA and/or 4 AAA batteries can be charged in several combinations (see fig. 4)
> ...



Thanks ProfJim. The batteries were inserted in the CC17, the lights began flashing green. They flashed green for 24 hours until I removed them. I am unable to decipher what a flashing green light means from the CC17 user guide (from which you posted the above info). 

BQ-CC17 user guide:
http://www.panasonic-batteries.com/...com/files/downloads/attachments/1_bq-cc17.pdf

BQ-CC55 user guide:
http://www.panasonic-batteries.com/...com/files/downloads/attachments/4_bq-cc55.pdf


----------



## sbslider (Aug 22, 2017)

I have some eneloops I pulled from a recycle pile and put in my BQ-CC17. I found the light for the channel would be solid green for a short time (~1min maybe?) and then start flashing green. i don't recall if I ever figured out what this indicates, but I figured it was not good. I was able to "dumb" charge these cells with a constant current for 15 min - 30 min, then reinstall them in the BQ-CC17. After the short dumb charge they charged normally (solid green light) in the BQ-CC17 for a few hours. 

While the cells charged, they were only about 70% of the expected mAhrs, as estimated by comparing the run time with known good batteries.


----------



## sbslider (Aug 22, 2017)

speedlever said:


> Again, I'm not getting any notifications to thread replies, even though I'm subscribed. Any idea what's up with that?


There are different levels of notification, you might double check how you are subscribed. Some are instant email, or daily email, or through control panel only.


----------



## AA Cycler (Aug 22, 2017)

speedlever said:


> So what do the lights on the CC17 indicate?





no battery - LED off 
battery inserted and charging - LED on 
error, bad battery detected - LED flashing 
battery full - LED off 
 


speedlever said:


> The batteries were inserted in the CC17, the lights began flashing green. They flashed green for 24 hours until I removed them. I am unable to decipher what a flashing green light means from the CC17 user guide...



It means the charger considers your batteries bad and will not charge them.


----------



## ProfJim (Aug 22, 2017)

speedlever said:


> Thanks ProfJim. The batteries were inserted in the CC17, the lights began flashing green. They flashed green for 24 hours until I removed them. I am unable to decipher what a flashing green light means from the CC17 user guide (from which you posted the above info).
> 
> BQ-CC17 user guide:
> http://www.panasonic-batteries.com/...com/files/downloads/attachments/1_bq-cc17.pdf
> ...


You'r welcome.

My BQ-CC17 was used quite a few times while I was gathering test results for my budget charger review. Before charging any batteries, a set of four LSD batteries were fully discharged down to 0.90 volts. My procedure with each charger was to insert all batteries into the charger and then plug the charger into wall outlet. With the BQ-CC17 charger, the green indicator lights would each blink for a one or two seconds and then each indicator would turn solid green.

On one occasion, the battery in the #4 slot started blinking several minutes after all the indicator lights turned solid green. I thought that it might be due to a poor electrical contact, so I gently held the charger with one hand and used my other hand to gently push the #4 battery in and rotate the battery left and right. The indicator light turned solid green and remained solid until the end of the charging session. Using my advanced charger/analyzer to measure each battery's capacity showed that all four batteries were fully charged.

About an hour ago, I put four Fujitsu LSD AA batteries in the BQ-CC17. The indicator lights all turned solid green in less than one second and none of the lights flashed briefly. I measured each battery's voltage with my digital multi-meter before inserting the batteries into the charger. All four batteries had a no load voltage = 1.32 volts. This set of batteries were last charged about six months ago.

Have you tried testing your batteries with your BQ-CC55 charger?
What is the brand and model name of your batteries? How old are the batteries?

Use a tissue paper to clean both battery contact points and do the same for the charger's battery contacts.
Item 3a in the user manual indicates that there is a contact problem.

I assume that your BQ-CC17 is a new unit.
If you don't have a DMM, you can test each battery's voltage using your La Crosse BC900 charger/analyzer.


----------



## carnage (Aug 22, 2017)

Is the BQ-CC55 supposed to charge faster than the BQ-CC17? I bought a 8 pk of AA Eneloops, they all read 1.32 volts. I put 4 in the BQ-CC17 and 4 in the BQ-CC55 the BQ-CC17 finish about half hour before the BQ-CC55. Is this normal?


----------



## ProfJim (Aug 22, 2017)

carnage said:


> Is the BQ-CC55 supposed to charge faster than the BQ-CC17? I bought a 8 pk of AA Eneloops, they all read 1.32 volts. I put 4 in the BQ-CC17 and 4 in the BQ-CC55 the BQ-CC17 finish about half hour before the BQ-CC55. Is this normal?


From my experience, no this is not at all normal. 
All of my 1900 mAh LSD AA battery 4-pack kits when new were only about 67% full, give or take 1% or 2% and they all had initial no load voltages ~ 1.32 volts.

When charging four AA batteries, the BQ-CC55 uses a 750 mA charge rate.
The BQ-CC17 *always* uses a 300 mA charge rate for AA batteries all of the time, whether you're charging one, two, three or four batteries. This means that if all eight batteries have similar initial precharged capacity, the BQ-CC55 batteries should finish much sooner.

If all of your batteries are 2/3 full before charging, this means that there is 1900 mAh minus 1273 mAh equals 627 mAh of unavailable capacity.

Here's a ballpark formula: total capacity divided by the charging rate = how long it will take (in hours) to fully charge a depleted battery.
In your case 627 mAh divided by 750 mA = 0.836 hour or approximately *50 minutes* for the BQ-CC55 to finishing charging 3 or 4 AA batteries.
627 mAh divided by 300 mA = 2.09 hours or about *125 minutes* for the BQ-CC17 to finishing charging one or more batteries.

Keep in mind that it takes several charge/discharge cycles for new batteries to be fully broken in where they should easily meet their rated specs.
I don't have an explanation why your results are bass ackwards, maybe you have a half-fast BQ-CC55. :eeksign:


----------



## speedlever (Aug 22, 2017)

sbslider said:


> There are different levels of notification, you might double check how you are subscribed. Some are instant email, or daily email, or through control panel only.



I'm talking about email notification of thread replies.

i fixed it by re-entering my email address in settings.


----------



## speedlever (Aug 22, 2017)

AA Cycler said:


> no battery - LED off
> battery inserted and charging - LED on
> error, bad battery detected - LED flashing
> battery full - LED off
> ...



Thank you! May I ask where you found this info?


----------



## archimedes (Aug 22, 2017)

speedlever said:


> I'm talking about email notification of thread replies.
> 
> i fixed it by re-entering my email address in settings.



Could we please take any further off-topic discussion of subscription notification issues to here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/430984

Thanks


----------



## speedlever (Aug 22, 2017)

Apologies. I tried posting there but it wouldn't accept my post. Feel free to move the OT posts.


----------



## speedlever (Aug 23, 2017)

ProfJim said:


> You'r welcome.
> 
> My BQ-CC17 was used quite a few times while I was gathering test results for my budget charger review. Before charging any batteries, a set of four LSD batteries were fully discharged down to 0.90 volts. My procedure with each charger was to insert all batteries into the charger and then plug the charger into wall outlet. With the BQ-CC17 charger, the green indicator lights would each blink for a one or two seconds and then each indicator would turn solid green.
> 
> ...



AFAIK, the CC17 is a new unit. Panasonic sent it to me to test.

The BQ-CC55A charged up my old Gen 1 Sanyo AA and AAA Eneloops without issue. But when I plugged in some of my old AA NiMh batteries, I got the flashing red light of death. The AA NiMh batteries I tried were:
1) LaCrosse Tech 2400 mAh
2) Energizer 2500 mAh
3) Duracell 2650 mAh

The old AAA batteries from Energizer charged without issue on the CC55A. All these batteries are at least 5 years old.

My BC-900 charges the above AA NiMh batteries without issue (other than having to jump start some dead ones with an old Energizer NiMh charger to get the BC-900 to see them). Right now is appears I have to charge my AA Eneloops on one charger and my NiMh batteries on the other.

Since I plan to replace all my existing alkaline and older NiMH batteries with Eneloops as they die out, I should be able to use the CC55A and the CC17 with Eneloops without issue.


----------



## carnage (Aug 23, 2017)

ProfJim said:


> From my experience, no this is not at all normal.
> All of my 1900 mAh LSD AA battery 4-pack kits when new were only about 67% full, give or take 1% or 2% and they all had initial no load voltages ~ 1.32 volts.
> 
> When charging four AA batteries, the BQ-CC55 uses a 750 mA charge rate.
> ...



Do you have to let the batteries sit in the charger once the lights shut off for a period of time to let it finish the charge? I guess it's called a top off charge.


----------



## sbslider (Aug 23, 2017)

carnage said:


> Do you have to let the batteries sit in the charger once the lights shut off for a period of time to let it finish the charge? I guess it's called a top off charge.


No, lights off, charging is complete. They will likely be a bit warm at first, but there is no further charging going one once the light goes out.


----------



## carnage (Aug 23, 2017)

In another word there might be a problem with my charger.


----------



## AA Cycler (Aug 23, 2017)

speedlever said:


> Thank you! May I ask where you found this info?



In HKJ's review and from my own experience.

The manual is not that accurate and is a bit misleading. For example the charging process does not start with LED blinking fast several times and then going solid green. My charger goes solid green straight away, there is no blinking-to-solid transition.


----------



## speedlever (Aug 23, 2017)

AA Cycler said:


> In HKJ's review and from my own experience.
> 
> The manual is not that accurate and is a bit misleading. For example the charging process does not start with LED blinking fast several times and then going solid green. My charger goes solid green straight away, there is no blinking-to-solid transition.



Thank you! I didn't think it would be that different from the CC55 charger, but you never know!

Here is the pertinent info from the BQ-CC55 guide. But I don't see anything about blinking green lights. Combining the info, the CC17 blinking green light must be the same as the CC55 blinking red light.


----------



## sbslider (Aug 23, 2017)

carnage said:


> In another word there might be a problem with my charger.


I did not say that or mean to imply that. I did not think your question was in regards to a charger problem at all.


----------



## carnage (Aug 24, 2017)

sbslider said:


> I did not say that or mean to imply that. I did not think your question was in regards to a charger problem at all.



The comments was more towards ProfJim. When he reply that the CC17 is out charging the CC55 is not normal, I was asking if he thinks if there might be a issue with the CC55.

I should of replied with a quote.


----------



## ProfJim (Aug 24, 2017)

carnage said:


> The comments was more towards ProfJim. When he reply that the CC17 is out charging the CC55 is not normal, I was asking if he thinks if there might be a issue with the CC55.
> 
> I should of replied with a quote.


If we knew how long it took for each charger to finish charging 4 brand new AA eneloop batteries, we would have pretty conclusive proof as to which charger was under performing. I posted:


> Here's a ballpark formula: total capacity divided by the charging rate = how long it will take (in hours) to fully charge a depleted battery.
> In your case 627 mAh divided by 750 mA = 0.836 hour or approximately *50 minutes for the BQ-CC55 to finishing charging 3 or 4 AA batteries.
> 627 mAh divided by 300 mA = 2.09 hours or about 125 minutes for the BQ-CC17 to finishing charging one or more batteries.*


Panasonic states the following approximate charging times for both chargers when 4 batteries are *fully depleted*:

BQ-CC17 - 4 AA 1900 - 2000 mAh batteries - *7.0* hours
BQ-CC55 - 4 AA 1900 - 2000 mAh batteries - *3.0* hours


----------



## carnage (Aug 25, 2017)

ProfJim said:


> If we knew how long it took for each charger to finish charging 4 brand new AA eneloop batteries, we would have pretty conclusive proof as to which charger was under performing. I posted:
> Panasonic states the following approximate charging times for both chargers when 4 batteries are *fully depleted*:
> 
> BQ-CC17 - 4 AA 1900 - 2000 mAh batteries - *7.0* hours
> BQ-CC55 - 4 AA 1900 - 2000 mAh batteries - *3.0* hours



From out of the packaging, into the charger it took about 2.5 to 3 hours til the last light went off. The volt reading was 1.42 to 1.48 when taking off the charger. Some of the battery was finish half hour before the last light went off. I was planning on charging the batteries when the flashlight loses the high mode from battery drain. Then I will pay more attention to the time.

Is there a way to use a digital multi meter to measure the charging amp?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 25, 2017)

carnage said:


> Is there a way to use a digital multi meter to measure the charging amp?



With NiMH it is rather difficult to get a precise result, but check here: http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/Measurement UK.html


----------



## carnage (Aug 25, 2017)

HKJ said:


> With NiMH it is rather difficult to get a precise result, but check here: http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/Measurement UK.html



Will the Aneng AN8008 that you just review work measuring this charger?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 26, 2017)

carnage said:


> Will the Aneng AN8008 that you just review work measuring this charger?



The general problem with measuring on NiMH chargers it the voltage drop, at 2A the AN8008 will drop about 0.1V, this is significant when measuring on a 1.2V battery, but it is hard to do much better.
Next problem is that most NiMH chargers are pulsing (Check my reviews) and that can make it very difficult to measure anything useful. A max/min function can be useful to capture the maximum current and a average function to show the average charge current.

The AN8008 would measure the current fine enough, but it do not have max/min or average, this makes it a bit hard to get good values.

LiIon chargers are much easier to measure on, the voltage drop in the DMM is less significant and many of them uses steady current.


----------



## carnage (Aug 27, 2017)

HKJ said:


> The general problem with measuring on NiMH chargers it the voltage drop, at 2A the AN8008 will drop about 0.1V, this is significant when measuring on a 1.2V battery, but it is hard to do much better.
> Next problem is that most NiMH chargers are pulsing (Check my reviews) and that can make it very difficult to measure anything useful. A max/min function can be useful to capture the maximum current and a average function to show the average charge current.
> 
> The AN8008 would measure the current fine enough, but it do not have max/min or average, this makes it a bit hard to get good values.
> ...



I tried a cheap Cen Tech meter someone gave me. I follow the steps in the link you posted and when I tried measuring the charger the meter reading kept on going up and down. I also think the meter can't go into the range I need to be in.


----------



## sbslider (Aug 27, 2017)

From what I recall in HKJ's reviews both the BQ-CC17 and 55 use pulses of current at relatively high frequencies to charge batteries. A hand held DVM likely won't really be able to measure that.


----------



## carnage (Aug 27, 2017)

sbslider said:


> From what I recall in HKJ's reviews both the BQ-CC17 and 55 use pulses of current at relatively high frequencies to charge batteries. A hand held DVM likely won't really be able to measure that.



I there any handheld DMM that can read the pulse current or do you need all the fancy equipment HKJ has?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 27, 2017)

carnage said:


> I there any handheld DMM that can read the pulse current or do you need all the fancy equipment HKJ has?



You need a DMM with "average" function. I know it exist on the more fancy handheld DMM's (I have some of them), but I have no idea if any of the cheap DMM's have it (Suggestion for cheap meters to review are welcome, but it can be months before I post a review!).


----------



## carnage (Aug 27, 2017)

HKJ said:


> You need a DMM with "average" function. I know it exist on the more fancy handheld DMM's (I have some of them), but I have no idea if any of the cheap DMM's have it (Suggestion for cheap meters to review are welcome, but it can be months before I post a review!).



Awhile ago you replied if I want a cheap Fluke my best option was to pick up the Fluke 17B+. Can the 17B+ measure these pulses current?

For a cheap DMM the Cen-Tech 90899 is cheap (people get them for free). Depends on your definition of cheap I would like to see the Uni-t UT139C and the Amprobe 510 there between $35 to $50.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 27, 2017)

carnage said:


> Awhile ago you replied if I want a cheap Fluke my best option was to pick up the Fluke 17B+. Can the 17B+ measure these pulses current?



No, it can do min/max, but is missing average. I have a review ready of it and will post it in the near future.



carnage said:


> For a cheap DMM the Cen-Tech 90899 is cheap (people get them for free). Depends on your definition of cheap I would like to see the Uni-t UT139C and the Amprobe 510 there between $35 to $50.



Noted.


----------



## ProfJim (Aug 27, 2017)

@carnage,

It sounds like you *need* a charger/analyzer to show the charging and/or discharging rates (and other information) for your NiMH batteries while they are in the charger. I've been using the Opus BT-C2000 charger/analyzer for several months; it is excellent and you can buy it for less than $35. You can buy the Opus BT-C*2400* unit for a couple of dollars less and the only difference is that the BT-C2400 does *not* come with the two C & D cell adapters that come with the BT-C2000. Check out HKJ's detailed review: *Test/Review of Charger Opus BT-C2000*

*DC-Workshop* is an Opus dealer and you can buy it from them on eBay, Amazon or from their website. they provide technical support and have a one year warranty on units that they sell.


----------



## carnage (Aug 27, 2017)

HKJ said:


> No, it can do min/max, but is missing average. I have a review ready of it and will post it in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Noted.



Thanks a lot HKJ for all your replies!


----------



## carnage (Aug 27, 2017)

ProfJim said:


> @carnage,
> 
> It sounds like you *need* a charger/analyzer to show the charging and/or discharging rates (and other information) for your NiMH batteries while they are in the charger. I've been using the Opus BT-C2000 charger/analyzer for several months; it is excellent and you can buy it for less than $35. You can buy the Opus BT-C*2400* unit for a couple of dollars less and the only difference is that the BT-C2400 does *not* come with the two C & D cell adapters that come with the BT-C2000. Check out HKJ's detailed review: *Test/Review of Charger Opus BT-C2000*
> 
> *DC-Workshop* is an Opus dealer and you can buy it from them on eBay, Amazon or from their website. they provide technical support and have a one year warranty on units that they sell.



Eventually I going to pick up a charger/analyzer. I been thinking about the BT-C2000 because of the adapters but not right now.

I just to see if my BQ-CC55 is charging right, being I just bought 2 months ago.


----------



## chewy78 (Sep 12, 2017)

just get a smart charger listed on first page . other than a sanyo or panasonic and be done with it.


----------



## rjking (Feb 11, 2018)

Panasonic BQ-CC65 is out. Anyone tried it?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 11, 2018)

rjking said:


> Panasonic BQ-CC65 is out. Anyone tried it?




Yes.


----------



## Nichia! (Feb 11, 2018)

HKJ said:


> Yes.



And what you think?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 11, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> And what you think?



That will be in the review I am working on., but I am generally positive.


----------



## Nichia! (Feb 11, 2018)

HKJ said:


> That will be in the review I am working on., but I am generally positive.



Waiting for your awesome review.

Is there any link to US Amazon?


----------



## HarryN (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi, I have a project in progress that will (most likely) use 4 x AA black enloops in series.

Most likely will put some type of plug connector on it so that it can just plug into the end device (a fan)

It would be very handy to have an all in one box charge setup that the 4 x series batteries can plug into to charge them.

it is for my daughter who works a lot of hours so I am trying to avoid having to take the batteries out to charge them in a conventional AA enloop charger.

It doesn't need to be perfect, but has to be reliable and easy to use.

Normal USA 120 vac 60 hz powered is idea.

$20 vs $100 isn't that important. EU or North America built is optimal.

BJ has these for example:

https://www.batteryjunction.com/chun-0409arc.html

Thanks

Harry


----------



## tommylouis (Jul 5, 2020)

I have over 30 each of Eneloop AA & AAA batteries, as well as a number of 400, 600, 800ma Nicd AA & AAA and 48 1,100ma NIcd Batteries. I have a BC900 V22 that port # 1 with nothing in it acts like it is charging or has a charged battery in its slot the other 3 slots work great. I also have 1 BQ-CC17 & 3 BQ-CC55 chargers.

What would be the best charger that is available for me to purchase to use as my best charger for now and the future. 

My wife had been using our Eneloop batteries for her solar flower garden but over time they don't work out well. Which from what I read the best batteries will be the NiCD Batteries

so any ideas anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## frosty99 (Mar 22, 2021)

I've read through / scanned this entire forum, and I'm hoping to draw some conclusion. Can you confirm please?

If I have the option of 300, 500, 1000mA charge

*1000mA charge is suitable / best for AA
500mA charge for AAA*

Some are unknown capacity, others are in the 1500-2000mAh range.

Your input would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ChibiM (Mar 29, 2021)

frosty99 said:


> I've read through / scanned this entire forum, and I'm hoping to draw some conclusion. Can you confirm please?
> 
> If I have the option of 300, 500, 1000mA charge
> 
> ...



500 or 1000 for AA
and 300 for AAA (and 500 should also be okay)


----------

